# Domandina ai "traditori"



## ferita (20 Marzo 2012)

Che senso ha rimanere con la propria moglie (o con il proprio marito) dopo il tradimento? Mi chiedo questo: se uno tradisce vuol dire che non è più innamorato del coniuge, no? Allora perchè chiedete il perdono? Improvvisamente l'amore ritorna? Oppure è una questione di comodità? Nel vostro animo c'è la sicurezza che non lo rifarete? Oppure la speranza di rifarlo senza essere beccati?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Che senso ha rimanere con la propria moglie (o con il proprio marito) dopo il tradimento? Mi chiedo questo: se uno tradisce vuol dire che non è più innamorato del coniuge, no? Allora perchè chiedete il perdono? Improvvisamente l'amore ritorna? Oppure è una questione di comodità? Nel vostro animo c'è la sicurezza che non lo rifarete? Oppure la speranza di rifarlo senza essere beccati?


Sul rosso...ma sei sicura?


----------



## lemon (20 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Che senso ha rimanere con la propria moglie (o con il proprio marito) dopo il tradimento? Mi chiedo questo: se uno tradisce vuol dire che non è più innamorato del coniuge, no? Allora perchè chiedete il perdono? Improvvisamente l'amore ritorna? Oppure è una questione di comodità? Nel vostro animo c'è la sicurezza che non lo rifarete? Oppure la speranza di rifarlo senza essere beccati?


io credo che non possa essere tutto semplificato in questo modo. Non tutti i tradimenti sono uguali e non tutte le persone sono spinte a tradire dalle stesse motivazioni


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sul rosso...ma sei sicura?


appunto. La solita cosa che ci si racconta anche contro l'evidenza.
E chiudo qui. 
Perchè ormai i percorsi di Ferita sono noti e non voglio ripetermi.
E comunque lei non ascolta.


----------



## The Cheater (20 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> .....se uno tradisce vuol dire che non è più innamorato del coniuge, no? .....


NO...e considera che con iPhone non riesco a ingrandire i caratteri altrimenti il NO prendeva tutta la pagina...

quindi tutto il resto del discorso non ha molto senso


----------



## ferita (20 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sul rosso...ma sei sicura?


Parlo per come sono fatta io.
Se tradissi sarebbe perchè non amo più mio marito.
Non ci sarebbero vie di mezzo...o alternative...o "mi sa che eri meglio tu...".
Non lo amo più. Punto. Infatti mi trovo un altro. E' chiaro no? 
Restare insieme perchè? Ha un senso?


----------



## stellina (20 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Che senso ha rimanere con la propria moglie (o con il proprio marito) dopo il tradimento? Mi chiedo questo: se uno tradisce vuol dire che non è più innamorato del coniuge, no? Allora perchè chiedete il perdono? Improvvisamente l'amore ritorna? Oppure è una questione di comodità? Nel vostro animo c'è la sicurezza che non lo rifarete? Oppure la speranza di rifarlo senza essere beccati?


in alcuni casi l'adultero scopre che ama la moglie, in altri resta per comodità, in altri i 2 si lasciano, in altri subentrano altre scelte...dipende dai 2 componenti della coppia. ogni coppia è un microcosmo a sè. ognuno di noi deve scegliere la strada giusta per lui/lei...in un campo come questo non ci sono leggi scritte...ma solo quelle che i 2 si danno tra loro.
stai uscendo? un bacio tesora


----------



## contepinceton (20 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Parlo per come sono fatta io.
> Se tradissi sarebbe perchè non amo più mio marito.
> Non ci sarebbero vie di mezzo...o alternative...o "mi sa che eri meglio tu...".
> Non lo amo più. Punto. Infatti mi trovo un altro. E' chiaro no?
> Restare insieme perchè? Ha un senso?


ok...tu sei tu.
Lui è lui.
Ok ci siamo ha avuto una relazione di tre anni con un'altra.

Se era innamorato di lei...
Una volta beccato ti diceva...
Si cara sono un bastardo è giusto che ora paghi...separiamoci...

Per il resto dai...fai uno sforzo ascolta tebina...
Lei ci è passata eh?
Ma è traditora per femminil capriccio eh?

Non certo per innamoramento eh?


----------



## The Cheater (20 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Parlo per come sono fatta io.
> Se tradissi sarebbe perchè non amo più mio marito.
> Non ci sarebbero vie di mezzo...o alternative...o "mi sa che eri meglio tu...".
> Non lo amo più. Punto. Infatti mi trovo un altro. E' chiaro no?
> Restare insieme perchè? Ha un senso?


Ma tu hai mai avuto opportunità di tradire???

Sei mai stata corteggiata? Qualcuno ti ha mai detto che sei bona e ti farebbe di tutto???

Per te il sesso è un dettaglio, importante o fondamentale??? Per te essere belli/belle è una componente trascurabile nella coppia???
Quando to trucchi e ti vesti, a cosa pensi???

Non è che per caso hai questa visione del tradimento perché magari NON HAI IDEA di come esso avvenga???


----------



## ferita (20 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ma tu hai mai avuto opportunità di tradire???
> 
> Sei mai stata corteggiata? Qualcuno ti ha mai detto che sei bona e ti farebbe di tutto???
> 
> ...


Ho idea di come avvenga...certo.
Io mi trucco, mi curo, sono anche molto carina e ho avuto diversi corteggiatori.
Ma questo che c'entra? Non avrei mai vissuto una storia tre anni e mezzo con un altro per accorgermi (una volta beccata!!) che amo mio marito...non ha senso no?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Che senso ha rimanere con la propria moglie (o con il proprio marito) dopo il tradimento? Mi chiedo questo:* se uno tradisce vuol dire che non è più innamorato del coniuge, no*? Allora perchè chiedete il perdono? Improvvisamente l'amore ritorna? Oppure è una questione di comodità? Nel vostro animo c'è la sicurezza che non lo rifarete? Oppure la speranza di rifarlo senza essere beccati?


no


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> *Parlo per come sono fatta io.*
> *Se tradissi sarebbe perchè non amo più mio marito.*
> Non ci sarebbero vie di mezzo...o alternative...o "mi sa che eri meglio tu...".
> Non lo amo più. Punto. Infatti mi trovo un altro. E' chiaro no?
> Restare insieme perchè? Ha un senso?



smettila con le illazioni

bla bla bla bla...tutte cose che dicevo anch'io

devi provare e poi capirai

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Che senso ha rimanere con la propria moglie (o con il proprio marito) dopo il tradimento? Mi chiedo questo: se uno tradisce vuol dire che non è più innamorato del coniuge, no? Allora perchè chiedete il perdono? Improvvisamente l'amore ritorna? Oppure è una questione di comodità? Nel vostro animo c'è la sicurezza che non lo rifarete? Oppure la speranza di rifarlo senza essere beccati?


Chi tradisce potrebbe amare il partner più di quanto si immagina, proprio per non fargli provare l'esperienza che desidera fare con uno estraneo.

Non approvo il tradimento, ma le motivazioni che portano al tradimento possono portare molto al di là del mancato amore.


----------



## The Cheater (20 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Ho idea di come avvenga...certo.
> Io mi trucco, mi curo, sono anche molto carina e ho avuto diversi corteggiatori.
> Ma questo che c'entra? Non avrei mai vissuto una storia tre anni e mezzo con un altro per accorgermi (una volta beccata!!) che amo mio marito...non ha senso no?


Io non giudico la tua storia, o meglio non mi permetto di dare per scontato nulla e quindi può darsi che tuo marito non ti ami più...cioè, non lo so...

...ma quando scrivi cose tipo "quando uno tradisce non ama" un po' mi fa incazzare perché è uno dei luoghi comuni più miseri in circolazione...

il tradimento esiste ed è parecchio diffuso...e da qui a dire che la ragione che porta a commetterlo è unicamente "il non amare più" ce ne vuole...

Di tradisce per mille motivi e mille situazioni imprevedibili...in più, ancora più spesso, si tradisce anche senza ragione...così, capita, è da stronzi ma succede...

Se poi il singolo tradimento diventa una storia ci sono altri mille motivi per cui succede...ma anche qui il dare per scontato che l'amore per la moglie sia finito è sbagliato


----------



## ferita (20 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Io non giudico la tua storia, o meglio non mi permetto di dare per scontato nulla e quindi può darsi che tuo marito non ti ami più...cioè, non lo so...
> 
> ...ma quando scrivi cose tipo "quando uno tradisce non ama" un po' mi fa incazzare perché è uno dei luoghi comuni più miseri in circolazione...
> 
> ...



Che vi devo dire...? A me sembra un incubo senza fine...
Bò...spero abbiate ragione voi.


----------



## stellina (20 Marzo 2012)

ci sono quelli che tradiscono per riempire un vuoto, ci sono quelli che tradiscono perchè non amano più il loro coniuge e ci restano per comodità, ci sono quelli che tradiscono per sentirsi di nuovo dei leoni, ci sono quelli con l'amante fissa e quelli che ne hanno più d'una, ci sono quelli che non gli frega nulla dell'amante e quelli che per l'amante provano dei sentimenti...ed altri 1000 casi. è difficile generalizzare, categorizzare. ogni storia è a sè. magari ci fossero dei clichè..sarebbe tutto più facile...e invece siamo qui naufraghi in mezzo al mare ognuno con le nostre emozioni, con i nostri perchè.


----------



## The Cheater (20 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Che vi devo dire...? A me sembra un incubo senza fine...
> Bò...spero abbiate ragione voi.


Tu speri troppo ma per il resto dormi

Sei donna cazzo, puoi ottenere tutte le risposte e conferme che vuoi in un attimo...

...togliti dalla testa i fottuti luoghi comuni che ti ritrovi e muoviti...le risposte non ti cadranno dal cielo...

Se rimani così mettiti in testa che nulla migliorerà...anzi, potrebbe peggiorare...


----------



## Kid (20 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Che senso ha rimanere con la propria moglie (o con il proprio marito) dopo il tradimento? Mi chiedo questo: se uno tradisce vuol dire che non è più innamorato del coniuge, no? Allora perchè chiedete il perdono? Improvvisamente l'amore ritorna? Oppure è una questione di comodità? Nel vostro animo c'è la sicurezza che non lo rifarete? Oppure la speranza di rifarlo senza essere beccati?


Amore? Tradimento? Ahahahahah


----------



## ferita (20 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Tu speri troppo ma per il resto dormi
> 
> Sei donna cazzo, puoi ottenere tutte le risposte e conferme che vuoi in un attimo...
> 
> ...



Che dovrei fare?


----------



## The Cheater (20 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Che dovrei fare?


E te lo devo dire io???

Mille euro


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> E te lo devo dire io???
> 
> *Mille euro *


con fattura o senza?


----------



## stellina (20 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> E te lo devo dire io???
> 
> Mille euro


sei costosissimo!!!! è tempo di crisi eh!!!:carneval:


----------



## Flavia (20 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Io non giudico la tua storia, o meglio non mi permetto di dare per scontato nulla e quindi può darsi che tuo marito non ti ami più...cioè, non lo so...*
> 
> ...ma quando scrivi cose tipo "quando uno tradisce non ama" un po' mi fa incazzare perché è uno dei luoghi comuni più miseri in circolazione...*
> 
> ...


l'ho sempre pensato (vittima anche io dei luoghi comuni), ma leggendo le varie storie qui sul forum in tanti ammettono di tradire il/la proprio/a compagno/a pur provando un amore profondo
a questo punto non so più cosa pensare, forse un giorno capiterà a me
ma allora anche quando qualcuno ti lascia dicendoti però ti amo è vero?


----------



## Nocciola (20 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Che senso ha rimanere con la propria moglie (o con il proprio marito) dopo il tradimento? Mi *chiedo questo: se uno tradisce vuol dire che non è più innamorato del coniuge, no*? Allora perchè chiedete il perdono? Improvvisamente l'amore ritorna? Oppure è una questione di comodità? *Nel vostro animo c'è la sicurezza che non lo rifarete? Oppure la speranza di rifarlo senza essere beccati?*


No. 
Può anche essere che essere scoperto e aver visto il tuo dolore gli abbia fatto realizzare che sei tu la donna che ama quindi perchè andarsene?
L'amore non ritorna, l'amore può essere sempre stato lì, parcheggiato per qualche tempo, annebbiati da mille sensazioni e situazioni...

Poi certo esistono anche quelli che lo fanno per comodità e forse, detto tra me e te sono anche la maggioranza.
Se questo è il tuo caso lo puoi sapere solo tu e credo che hai tutti i mezzi per scoprirlo.

Per il secondo grassetto: nessuno può essere sicuro di nulla. Ma se si ha la speranza di rifarlo senza essere beccati si fa parte della seconda categoria


----------



## ferita (20 Marzo 2012)

...e secondo voi il fatto che lavorano insieme e che si vedono tutti i giorni...cioè...*se sono stati innamorati l'uno dell'altra e hanno vissuto tre anni e mezzo di passione*... è possibile che improvvisamente non si piacciono (o non si attirano) più? 
Un uomo può fare un doppio gioco sporco fino al punto che a me dimostra che mi ama alla follia e nel frattempo continua ancora la storia con quella?


----------



## Nocciola (20 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> ...e secondo voi il fatto che lavorano insieme e che si vedono tutti i giorni...cioè...*se sono stati innamorati l'uno dell'altra e hanno vissuto tre anni e mezzo di passione*... è possibile che improvvisamente non si piacciono (o non si attirano) più?
> Un uomo può fare un doppio gioco sporco fino al punto che a me dimostra che mi ama alla follia e nel frattempo continua ancora la storia con quella?


Primo.Il fatto che abbiano avuto tra anni di passione non vuol dire che fossero innamorati. Non sottovalutare il fatto che molti nascondo la pura attrazione sotto grossi paroloni come amore per giustificare che stanno tradendo.
L'attrazione può anche esserci ancora ma se ha capito di amare te e ti dimostra che ti ama io gli darei una possibilità, sempre che tu lo ami e lo stimi ancora.


----------



## ferita (20 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Primo.Il fatto che abbiano avuto tra anni di passione non vuol dire che fossero innamorati. Non sottovalutare il fatto che molti nascondo la pura attrazione sotto grossi paroloni come amore per giustificare che stanno tradendo.
> L'attrazione può anche esserci ancora ma se ha capito di amare te e ti dimostra che ti ama io gli darei una possibilità, sempre che tu lo ami e lo stimi ancora.[/QUOTE
> 
> Io lo amo tantissimo, ma non sopporto l'idea che si vedono tutti i giorni...è questo che mi fa stare male e mi fa venire qui a chiedere cose stupide....


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> ...e secondo voi il fatto che lavorano insieme e che si vedono tutti i giorni...cioè...*se sono stati innamorati l'uno dell'altra e hanno vissuto tre anni e mezzo di passione*... *è possibile che improvvisamente non si piacciono (o non si attirano) più? *
> Un uomo può fare un doppio gioco sporco fino al punto che a me dimostra che mi ama alla follia e nel frattempo continua ancora la storia con quella?


Siamo al delirio totale.


----------



## Kid (20 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> ...e secondo voi il fatto che lavorano insieme e che si vedono tutti i giorni...cioè...*se sono stati innamorati l'uno dell'altra e hanno vissuto tre anni e mezzo di passione*... è possibile che improvvisamente non si piacciono (o non si attirano) più?
> Un uomo può fare un doppio gioco sporco fino al punto che a me dimostra che mi ama alla follia e nel frattempo continua ancora la storia con quella?


Ma dai ferita... tradire è un pò come drogarsi, non è facile smettere. Quando ci sei dentro è tardi... con questo non voglio dire che devi trovare delle attenuanti in un traditore, sia chiaro, però fidati: l'amore con l'amante non centra una mazza, è solo un tentativo di giustificarsi.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> farfalla ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Primo.Il fatto che abbiano avuto tra anni di passione non vuol dire che fossero innamorati. Non sottovalutare il fatto che molti nascondo la pura attrazione sotto grossi paroloni come amore per giustificare che stanno tradendo.
> ...


----------



## The Cheater (20 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> ...e secondo voi il fatto che lavorano insieme e che si vedono tutti i giorni...cioè...*se sono stati innamorati l'uno dell'altra e hanno vissuto tre anni e mezzo di passione*... è possibile che improvvisamente non si piacciono (o non si attirano) più?
> Un uomo può fare un doppio gioco sporco fino al punto che a me dimostra che mi ama alla follia e nel frattempo continua ancora la storia con quella?


Te lo ripeto per l'ennesima volta:
FATTI CURARE

oppure fatti una scopata extra e magari comincerai a capire il mondo...

"Sempre freddo e cinico ma mai con cattiveria, ricorda..."


----------



## stellina (20 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma dai ferita... tradire è un pò come drogarsi, non è facile smettere. Quando ci sei dentro è tardi... con questo non voglio dire che devi trovare delle attenuanti in un traditore, sia chiaro, però fidati: *l'amore con l'amante non centra una mazza, è solo un tentativo di giustificarsi*.


sarò crudissima e mi scuso con ferita!!! 
può anche essere che ci sia stata passione e sentimenti sennò non durava 3 anni e mezzo! 
però caxxo ferita qui il punto non è cosa c'è stato tra loro ma cosa c'è tra voi!!! 
DEVI CAMBIARE PROSPETTIVA!!!!!!!! non puoi stare tutto il santo giorno a dilaniarti l'anima perchè sono colleghi (e sai che parlo per cognizione di causa). dimmi sei costruttiva verso te stessa facendo così? pensi che ti stai aiutando? tu vorresti che lui licenziasse lei, solo questo ti darebbe pace. però fermati un attimo e pensa un attimo...
scusa se sono dura...


----------



## Kid (20 Marzo 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> sarò crudissima e mi scuso con ferita!!!
> può anche essere che ci sia stata passione e sentimenti sennò non durava 3 anni e mezzo!
> però caxxo ferita qui il punto non è cosa c'è stato tra loro ma cosa c'è tra voi!!!
> DEVI CAMBIARE PROSPETTIVA!!!!!!!! non puoi stare tutto il santo giorno a dilaniarti l'anima perchè sono colleghi (e sai che parlo per cognizione di causa). dimmi sei costruttiva verso te stessa facendo così? pensi che ti stai aiutando? tu vorresti che lui licenziasse lei, solo questo ti darebbe pace. però fermati un attimo e pensa un attimo...
> scusa se sono dura...


La mia ex amante è una mia collega di lavoro. Lavora a 5 metri da me. La guardo in maniera particolare? Si certo. Ci provo? No assolutamente, ho tagliato qualsiasi tipo di rapporto con lei. Mi è costata parecchia fatica ma ce l'ho fatta.


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> sarò crudissima e mi scuso con ferita!!!
> può anche essere che ci sia stata passione e sentimenti sennò non durava 3 anni e mezzo!
> però caxxo ferita qui il punto non è cosa c'è stato tra loro ma cosa c'è tra voi!!!
> DEVI CAMBIARE PROSPETTIVA!!!!!!!! non puoi stare tutto il santo giorno a dilaniarti l'anima perchè sono colleghi (e sai che parlo per cognizione di causa). dimmi sei costruttiva verso te stessa facendo così? pensi che ti stai aiutando? tu vorresti che lui licenziasse lei, solo questo ti darebbe pace. però fermati un attimo e pensa un attimo...
> scusa se sono dura...


QUOTO!


----------



## lothar57 (20 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Che senso ha rimanere con la propria moglie (o con il proprio marito) dopo il tradimento? Mi chiedo questo: se uno tradisce vuol dire che non è più innamorato del coniuge, no? Allora perchè chiedete il perdono? Improvvisamente l'amore ritorna? Oppure è una questione di comodità? Nel vostro animo c'è la sicurezza che non lo rifarete? Oppure la speranza di rifarlo senza essere beccati?



ma figurati..io adoro mia moglie,in pausa ci siamo sfiorati,io uscivo lei entrava,e lo''cazziata''per la mini cortissima...quindi..


----------



## Niko74 (20 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Te lo ripeto per l'ennesima volta:
> FATTI CURARE
> 
> oppure fatti una scopata extra e magari comincerai a capire il mondo...
> ...


 Eddaaiiii esagerato 

Guarda che io posso capire come si sente ferita e i dubbi che ha e magari se chiedi a tua moglie forse li prova anche lei sai?

Diciamo che è eccessivo il tempo in cui si protraggono....io mi sentivo cosi nei primi 3-4 mesi dalla scoperta. Ora le cose sono diverse e non guardo più al passato...però non vuol dire che non abbia più quei dubbi sul motivo per cui mia moglie rimane con me...


----------



## stellina (20 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> La mia ex amante è una mia collega di lavoro. Lavora a 5 metri da me. La guardo in maniera particolare? Si certo. Ci provo? No assolutamente, ho tagliato qualsiasi tipo di rapporto con lei. Mi è costata parecchia fatica ma ce l'ho fatta.


mio marito come amante ha la sua vicina di scrivania. ma mica mi sono mai strappata i capelli...mi frega zero di chi è...o meglio felice che sia una che non mette in testa a mio marito delle minch..ate! 
se posso chiederti perchè avete rotto con lei? non ricordo bene la tua storia, scusa.


----------



## lothar57 (20 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Te lo ripeto per l'ennesima volta:
> FATTI CURARE
> 
> oppure fatti una scopata extra e magari comincerai a capire il mondo...
> ...



:up:


----------



## Niko74 (20 Marzo 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> mio marito come amante ha la sua vicina di scrivania. ma mica mi sono mai strappata i capelli...mi frega zero di chi è...o meglio felice che sia una che non mette in testa a mio marito delle minch..ate!
> *se posso chiederti perchè avete rotto con lei? non ricordo bene la tua storia, scusa*.


Nemmeno io la so la sua storia però potri azzardare un "perché è stato beccato"?


----------



## Kid (20 Marzo 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> mio marito come amante ha la sua vicina di scrivania. ma mica mi sono mai strappata i capelli...mi frega zero di chi è...o meglio felice che sia una che non mette in testa a mio marito delle minch..ate!
> se posso chiederti perchè avete rotto con lei? non ricordo bene la tua storia, scusa.


Vicina di scrivania? Ahahah, altro che amore cara. Il tutto sarà nato con una battutina magari spinta, l'altro che risponde e così giorno dopo giorno si è costruita una relazione basata più che altro sullo stizzamento e sulla curiosità. Poi la passione tra amanti come potrebbe non esserci? E' la novità, è tutto più eccitante, è normale sia così. Ma l'amore.... benedetta teniamolo per altre cose.

Perchè abbiamo rotto? Ci siamo resi conto che non eravamo fatti per quel genere di relazioni clandestine. Lei voleva altro, io volevo lei ma allo stesso tempo pure mia moglie... ed è finita così. Oggi lei ha il pancione ed è felice. Ma io un pò di malinconia guardandola la provo ancora. Ma basta poco ormai a scacciare il pensiero.


----------



## stellina (20 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Vicina di scrivania? Ahahah, altro che amore cara. Il tutto sarà nato con una battutina magari spinta, l'altro che risponde e così giorno dopo giorno si è costruita una relazione basata più che altro sullo stizzamento e sulla curiosità. Poi la passione tra amanti come potrebbe non esserci? E' la novità, è tutto più eccitante, è normale sia così. *Ma l'amore.... benedetta teniamolo per altre cose.*
> 
> Perchè abbiamo rotto? Ci siamo resi conto che non eravamo fatti per quel genere di relazioni clandestine. Lei voleva altro, io volevo lei ma allo stesso tempo pure mia moglie... ed è finita così. Oggi lei ha il pancione ed è felice. Ma io un pò di malinconia guardandola la provo ancora. Ma basta poco ormai a scacciare il pensiero.


certo la novità, ma la novità dura quanto? un po' di volte e poi? se una storia extra dura per parecchio credo che sia naturale che entrino in gioco i sentimenti. anche se entrambi li trattengono ma per quanto si possono rinchiudere in un cassetto ad un certo punto arrivano. (qui mi riferisco a me ed al mio amante) magari non sarà ammmmoooooooore (come dice il conte) ma ci si inizia a volere bene e da relazione puramente fisica si evolve in...altro. che ne pensi?


----------



## Kid (20 Marzo 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> certo la novità, ma la novità dura quanto? un po' di volte e poi? se una storia extra dura per parecchio credo che sia naturale che entrino in gioco i sentimenti. anche se entrambi li trattengono ma per quanto si possono rinchiudere in un cassetto ad un certo punto arrivano. (qui mi riferisco a me ed al mio amante) magari non sarà ammmmoooooooore (come dice il conte) ma ci si inizia a volere bene e da relazione puramente fisica si evolve in...altro. che ne pensi?


La novità è tale finchè la storia rimane nell'ombra della clandestinità. Poi è chiaro, l'affetto ci sarà certamente di mezzo, non siamo mica animali (o meglio si, ma non fin oa questo punto). 

Io dico solo che se si vuole avere l'amante, bisogna accantonare pericolosi sentimenti, se si vogliono evitare casini. Altrimenti è meglio lasciare perdere. Queste storie non finiscono mai (o quasi) bene.


----------



## The Cheater (20 Marzo 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Eddaaiiii esagerato
> 
> Guarda che io posso capire come si sente ferita e i dubbi che ha e *magari se chiedi a tua moglie forse li prova anche lei *sai?
> 
> Diciamo che è eccessivo il tempo in cui si protraggono....io mi sentivo cosi nei primi 3-4 mesi dalla scoperta. Ora le cose sono diverse e non guardo più al passato...però non vuol dire che non abbia più quei dubbi sul motivo per cui mia moglie rimane con me...


se mia moglie cominciasse a controllarmi tasche e borsa ogni notte, sarebbe lei stessa a cercare una bella casa di riposo dove ricoverarsi per un po'...

...mia moglie è una di quelle donne con le palle nonostante le debolezze...molte più palle di me...
...lei è una che "se ne fotte" del tradimento in se per se...o meglio, analizza le "eventuali" cause e sopratutto le conseguenze di esso...non è certo il tradimento come "marchio" che la spaventa...

lei è sempre stata molto sincera..."io sto con te perchè ti amo, perchè mi entusiasmi e perchè ti trovo sempre affascinante e mi soddisfi a letto...ma elimina una di queste cose e non so che succede...ovviamente vale per entrambi"


----------



## Kid (20 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> se mia moglie cominciasse a controllarmi tasche e borsa ogni notte, sarebbe lei stessa a cercare una bella casa di riposo dove ricoverarsi per un po'...
> 
> ...mia moglie è una di quelle donne con le palle nonostante le debolezze...molte più palle di me...
> ...lei è una che "se ne fotte" del tradimento in se per se...o meglio, analizza le "eventuali" cause e sopratutto le conseguenze di esso...non è certo il tradimento come "marchio" che la spaventa...
> ...


Secondo me condividiamo la moglie. :mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (20 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Secondo me condividiamo la moglie. :mrgreen:


la tua dici??? può darsi


----------



## Kid (20 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> la tua dici??? può darsi


Non è niente male vero?


----------



## The Cheater (20 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Non è niente male vero?


...lascia stare...ancora oggi l'ex fidanzato di mia moglie è depresso al limite del suicidio...

un caso disperato


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ...lascia stare...*ancora oggi l'ex fidanzato di mia moglie è depresso al limite del suicidio*...
> 
> un caso disperato


----------



## The Cheater (20 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


>


scherzo gioia...sucidio no...

...ma depresso e triste da "toccarsi le palle" quando lo si vede si :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> scherzo gioia...sucidio no...
> 
> ...ma depresso e triste da "toccarsi le palle" quando lo si vede si :mrgreen:


ho capito ma sono passati un po di annetti!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Cheater (20 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ho capito ma sono passati un po di annetti!!!!!!!!!!!


si, parecchi...ma lui è un triste...

...potrebbe essere il figlio di claudio e ferita :mexican:


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> si, parecchi...ma lui è un triste...
> 
> ...potrebbe essere il figlio *di claudio e ferita *:mexican:


questa è cattiva :blu:


----------



## The Cheater (20 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> questa è cattiva :blu:


dai, con claudio ormai ci becchiamo serenamente e senza rancori...

...per ferita...magari punzecchiata esce dal suo guscio...

anzi...ferita...ti dedico una canzone:
SUPERTRAMP - Hide in your shell

:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> dai, con claudio ormai ci becchiamo serenamente e senza rancori...
> 
> ...per ferita...magari punzecchiata esce dal suo guscio...
> 
> ...


già...a ferita bisogna dare uno scossone! :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> già...a ferita bisogna *dare uno scossone!* :mrgreen:


E' inutile.


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' inutile.


bè ma se non ci proviamo non lo sapremo mai!


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bè ma se non ci proviamo non lo sapremo mai!


Dopo tre anni se sta ancora così è una battaglia persa.
Non ha fatto un solo passo avanti da quello che leggo.
Si comporta come se l'avesse appena scoperto.


----------



## The Cheater (20 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Dopo tre anni se sta ancora così è una battaglia persa.
> Non ha fatto un solo passo avanti da quello che leggo.
> Si comporta come se l'avesse appena scoperto.


dai...però fa le tortine, cucina per tutti...pigiamone e calzettoni...

sta in una botte di ferro!!!

...secondo me suo marito se vede la collega in tailleur sexy e con fare sicuro di se non se la fila per niente :sonar:


----------



## lothar57 (20 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> si, parecchi...ma lui è un triste...
> 
> ...potrebbe essere il figlio di claudio e ferita :mexican:



ahahhhhaha.sei grande Cheat,,bravissimo..basta con questi patacca e invorniti piangenti.....che raccontano storie penose,...complimenti amico hai guadagnato il grado di maestro di corte degli Inferi LotharConteschi...


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> dai...però fa le tortine, cucina per tutti...pigiamone e calzettoni...
> 
> sta in una botte di ferro!!!
> 
> ...secondo me suo marito se vede la collega in tailleur sexy e con fare sicuro di se non se la fila per niente :sonar:


ahahahahahahahahah!!! Sei una jena!!!!
E poi scusa...anche io appena scoperto il tradimento cucinavo un sacco. :mrgreen:

In effetti uscivo anche un sacco...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (20 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahhhhaha.sei grande Cheat,,bravissimo..basta con questi patacca e invorniti piangenti.....che raccontano storie penose,...complimenti amico hai guadagnato il grado di maestro di corte degli Inferi LotharConteschi...


ONORATISSIMO :mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (20 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahahah!!! Sei una jena!!!!
> E poi scusa...anche io appena scoperto il tradimento cucinavo un sacco. :mrgreen:
> 
> In effetti uscivo anche un sacco...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


dietro il mio sarcasmo si nasconde comunque una grande verità:

l'essere traditi e avere perdonato, mica ci autorizza a fare ciò che vogliamo trascurando noi stessi o gli aspetti pratici della relazione...non vale il "ti perdono, adesso ingrasso, mi chiudo dentro e tu fai il bravo"

tempo fa scrissi che "il tradimento pone alla coppia tutta una scelta: stare insieme o rompere...e a quel punto ENTRAMBI avranno da che lavorare"...mica il traditore diventa un pirla che dovrà subire tutto e la tradita si trasforma in grassa ed esigente principessa di sto kazzo...

anzi...se sei stata tradita ma ti vuoi tenere l'uomo, dovrai essere ancora più brava e furba affinchè non riaccada...

cioè...il traditore dovrà anche farsi perdonare...ma la tradita o si smuove, oppure si sarà meritata il tradimento subito e anche quelli a venire...

...oppure tanto meglio chiudere la relazione and GAME OVER


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> dietro il mio sarcasmo si nasconde comunque una grande verità:
> 
> l'essere traditi e avere perdonato, mica ci autorizza a fare ciò che vogliamo trascurando noi stessi o gli aspetti pratici della relazione...non vale il "ti perdono, adesso ingrasso, mi chiudo dentro e tu fai il bravo"
> 
> ...


super quoto!!!!


----------



## lothar57 (20 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ONORATISSIMO :mrgreen:



giovane datti da fare prometti bene....non si sente piu'traccia di pie maestre...ma solo il fruscio dall lingerie della Perla..che porta Tebe..ahahahahahh....occio occhi aperti...i cervarezzi tra poco bramiranno...ma noi li infilzeremo al suon delle  corna..muse

vado a casina..giornata piena..ahahahahh..


----------



## ferita (20 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Dopo tre anni se sta ancora così è una battaglia persa.
> Non ha fatto un solo passo avanti da quello che leggo.
> Si comporta come se l'avesse appena scoperto.


Non sono passati tre anni da quando li ho beccati ma un anno e due mesi, la loro storia è durata tre anni e mezzo.

Comunque avete ragione: una moglie che cucina, che fa il proprio dovere per la famiglia e che sta più comoda in pigiama perchè sta a casa sua e si vuole rilassare non è certamente attraente come quella tutta in tiro dell'ufficio.
Ho un lavoro anche io dalle 7,30 di mattina alle 16,0o, la palestra tre pomeriggi a settimana ed il parrucchiere due volte...non mi sembra di essere un'ameba casalinga, ma quando non ho il lavoro, la palestra o il parrucchiere me ne vado a casa mia e non mi sembra che per questo valgo meno di quella troia con cui mi ha tradita.
Tra me e lei c'è una sola differenza: io non sono una troia. Lei sì.


----------



## Niko74 (20 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Dopo tre anni se sta ancora così è una battaglia persa.
> Non ha fatto un solo passo avanti da quello che leggo.
> Si comporta come se l'avesse appena scoperto.


Tre anni? 
Io avevo capito che era un anno che faceva sti controlli ogni notte...e già un anno è tanto in base a quanto è successo a me. Tre anni sono davvero troppi.


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Non sono passati tre anni da quando li ho beccati ma un anno e due mesi, la loro storia è durata tre anni e mezzo.
> 
> Comunque avete ragione: una moglie che cucina, che fa il proprio dovere per la famiglia e che sta più comoda in pigiama perchè sta a casa sua e si vuole rilassare non è certamente attraente come quella tutta in tiro dell'ufficio.
> Ho un lavoro anche io dalle 7,30 di mattina alle 16,0o, la palestra tre pomeriggi a settimana ed il parrucchiere due volte...non mi sembra di essere un'ameba casalinga, ma quando non ho il lavoro, la palestra o il parrucchiere me ne vado a casa mia *e non mi sembra che per questo valgo meno di quella troia con cui mi ha tradita.*
> Tra me e lei c'è una sola differenza: io non sono una troia. Lei sì.


Ma infatti te lòo dici da sola e ti comporti come se valessi meno.
E la differenza non è la troiaggine di una o dell'altra.


----------



## Niko74 (20 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> se mia moglie cominciasse a controllarmi tasche e borsa ogni notte, sarebbe lei stessa a cercare una bella casa di riposo dove ricoverarsi per un po'...
> 
> ...mia moglie è una di quelle donne con le palle nonostante le debolezze...molte più palle di me...
> ...lei è una che "se ne fotte" del tradimento in se per se...o meglio, analizza le "eventuali" cause e sopratutto le conseguenze di esso...non è certo il tradimento come "marchio" che la spaventa...
> ...


Emhhh...mi fa piacere di sapere che tua moglie sia una cosi gran donna e che sappia bene perché LEI sta con te, ma....io ho intendevo che i dubbi li *potrebbe *(lo metto in grassetto per farti notare il condizionale cosi poi non ti scaldi come al solito ) sul perché TU stai con lei.


----------



## ferita (20 Marzo 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Tre anni?
> Io avevo capito che era un anno che faceva sti controlli ogni notte...e già un anno è tanto in base a quanto è successo a me. Tre anni sono davvero troppi.


E' un anno, non tre...spero che due tre anni sarò alle Maldive!!! :smile:


----------



## The Cheater (20 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma infatti te lòo dici da sola e ti comporti come se valessi meno.
> E la differenza non è la troiaggine di una o dell'altra.


ESATTO

e la parola troia non è sempre un'offesa...c'è modo e modo di essere troia...

...capisci a me...


----------



## Niko74 (20 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> E' un anno, non tre...spero che due tre anni sarò alle Maldive!!! :smile:


Allora ricordavo bene 
Lo sai che abbiamo scoperto praticamente nello stesso periodo di essere cornuti?


----------



## The Cheater (20 Marzo 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Emhhh...mi fa piacere di sapere che tua moglie sia una cosi gran donna e che sappia bene perché LEI sta con te, ma....io ho intendevo che i dubbi li *potrebbe *(lo metto in grassetto per farti notare il condizionale cosi poi non ti scaldi come al solito ) sul perché TU stai con lei.


mi scaldo??? ma no...semmai mi inkazzo :mrgreen:
no veramente...sono sempre tranquillo anche se mi elettrizzo nello scrivere certe volte

sulla vicenda:
lei i dubbi li ha, ma sono molto più profondi e non riguardano solo la storia del tradimento...
...oserei dire che quello è l'ultimo dei problemi...

è un momento un po' difficile...ma add'a passà a nuttata :singleeye:


----------



## Niko74 (20 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Non sono passati tre anni da quando li ho beccati ma un anno e due mesi, la loro storia è durata tre anni e mezzo.
> 
> Comunque avete ragione: una moglie che cucina, che fa il proprio dovere per la famiglia e che sta più comoda in pigiama perchè sta a casa sua e si vuole rilassare non è certamente attraente come quella tutta in tiro dell'ufficio.
> Ho un lavoro anche io dalle 7,30 di mattina alle 16,0o, la palestra tre pomeriggi a settimana ed il parrucchiere due volte...non mi sembra di essere un'ameba casalinga, ma quando non ho il lavoro, la palestra o il parrucchiere me ne vado a casa mia e non mi sembra che per questo valgo meno di quella troia con cui mi ha tradita.
> Tra me e lei c'è una sola differenza: io non sono una troia. Lei sì.


Però leggendo questo sembra che tu ti senta inferiore alla tipa in qualcosa...almeno a me pare di percepire questo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Non sono passati tre anni da quando li ho beccati ma un anno e due mesi, la loro storia è durata tre anni e mezzo.
> 
> Comunque avete ragione: una moglie che cucina, che fa il proprio dovere per la famiglia e che sta più comoda in pigiama perchè sta a casa sua e si vuole rilassare non è certamente attraente come quella tutta in tiro dell'ufficio.
> Ho un lavoro anche io dalle 7,30 di mattina alle 16,0o, la palestra tre pomeriggi a settimana ed il parrucchiere due volte...non mi sembra di essere un'ameba casalinga, ma quando non ho il lavoro, la palestra o il parrucchiere me ne vado a casa mia e* non mi sembra che per questo valgo meno* di quella troia con cui mi ha tradita.
> Tra me e lei c'è una sola differenza: io non sono una troia. Lei sì.


infatti non vali affatto meno...sei tu che ti sei messa in testa questo


----------



## Niko74 (20 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> mi scaldo??? ma no...semmai mi inkazzo :mrgreen:
> no veramente...sono sempre tranquillo anche se mi elettrizzo nello scrivere certe volte
> 
> sulla vicenda:
> ...


Vedi? 
Io infatti ho detto che ha dubbi sul motivo per cui tu rimani assieme a lei.
Anche per me il tradimento vero e proprio è acqua passata da diverso tempo ormai però quel dubbio io lo continuo ad avere....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma infatti te lòo dici da sola e ti comporti come se valessi meno.
> E la differenza non è la troiaggine di una o dell'altra.



ecco. il tuo post non l'avevo ancora letto
mi è sgorgato spontaneo il commento che avevi scritto anche tu


----------



## ferita (20 Marzo 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Però leggendo questo sembra che tu ti senta inferiore alla tipa in qualcosa...almeno a me pare di percepire questo.


Mah...probabilmente mi sento inferiore perchè sembra che lei abbia un ruolo molto importante nel lavoro (però a ripensarci quel ruolo gliel'ha dato mio marito!!) ...io sono una semplice impiegata...bò, non lo so perchè mi sento inferiore, non c' è un motivo preciso...però la mia autostima è sotto zero


----------



## The Cheater (20 Marzo 2012)

comunque quando una donna ha a che fare con un'altra donna considerandola troia, a mio modestissimo parere o diventa più troia di lei oppure ha perso in partenza...

...se si pensa di vincerla perchè "lei è troia mentre io no" si passa ai moralismi e nella società di oggi, ma anche prima credo, è un modus operandi perdente...

...e per troia non intendo una che la da a destra e a manca...capisci a me (again)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Mah...probabilmente mi sento inferiore perchè sembra che lei abbia un ruolo molto importante nel lavoro (però a ripensarci quel ruolo gliel'ha dato mio marito!!) ...io sono una semplice impiegata...bò, non lo so perchè mi sento inferiore, non c' è un motivo preciso*...però la mia autostima è sotto zero*




passerà, ferita, passerà.....:up:


----------



## The Cheater (20 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Mah...probabilmente mi sento inferiore perchè sembra che lei abbia un ruolo molto importante nel lavoro (però a ripensarci quel ruolo gliel'ha dato mio marito!!) ...io sono una semplice impiegata...bò, non lo so perchè mi sento inferiore, non c' è un motivo preciso...però la mia autostima è sotto zero


mi sembri più confusa che persuasa...mi sa che i mille€ diventano millecinque


----------



## Niko74 (20 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Mah...probabilmente mi sento inferiore perchè sembra che lei abbia un ruolo molto importante nel lavoro (però a ripensarci quel ruolo gliel'ha dato mio marito!!) ...io sono una semplice impiegata...bò, non lo so perchè mi sento inferiore, non c' è un motivo preciso*...però la mia autostima è sotto zero*


Si vede purtroppo da quello che scrivi.
Per quanto mi riguarda fortunatamente la mia autostima non ne ha risentito granché della vicenda...praticamente non mi sono mai sentito inferiore a lui se non all'inizio visto che lui sapeva usare le parole molto bene con mia moglie in un modo che effettivamente io non ho mai saputo fare....poi però ho visto che erano appunto parole tipo baci perugina e basta e quando è stato il momento dei fatti si è vaporizzato all'istante


----------



## ferita (20 Marzo 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si vede purtroppo da quello che scrivi.
> Per quanto mi riguarda fortunatamente la mia autostima non ne ha risentito granché della vicenda...praticamente non mi sono mai sentito inferiore a lui se non all'inizio visto che lui sapeva usare le parole molto bene con mia moglie in un modo che effettivamente io non ho mai saputo fare....poi però ho visto che erano appunto parole tipo baci perugina e basta e quando è stato il momento dei fatti si è vaporizzato all'istante


Non l'ho mai sentita parlare...ho visto le foto su Facebook e mi è sembrata bella, ma si sa che su Facebook si mettono le foto migliori...
Forse ho sbagliato a chiamarla troia, forse è una poveraccia come mio marito che per tre anni e mezzo ha mentito e ha ingannato suo marito...


----------



## Hallogoodbye (20 Marzo 2012)

Ferita cerca di vederla così: tu sei un tipo che non trova tantissimi uomini attraenti e che in ogni caso sente che si legherebbe sentimentalmente all'uomo con cui dovesse avere una relazione. Tuo marito è diverso. 
Lui ha scelto te, prima e dopo il tradimento perché vuole essere sposato con te. Però può provare attrazione per altre donne e ne ha trovata una disponibile da tutti i punti di vista. Pensava di non essere beccato e di non perdere nulla con te e aggiungere un po' di divertimento con lei.
Questo uomo qui, fatto così, ti piace? E' l'uomo con cui vuoi essere sposata?


----------



## ferita (20 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Ferita cerca di vederla così: tu sei un tipo che non trova tantissimi uomini attraenti e che in ogni caso sente che si legherebbe sentimentalmente all'uomo con cui dovesse avere una relazione. Tuo marito è diverso.
> Lui ha scelto te, prima e dopo il tradimento perché vuole essere sposato con te. Però può provare attrazione per altre donne e ne ha trovata una disponibile da tutti i punti di vista. Pensava di non essere beccato e di non perdere nulla con te e aggiungere un po' di divertimento con lei.
> Questo uomo qui, fatto così, ti piace? E' l'uomo con cui vuoi essere sposata?



No


----------



## The Cheater (20 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Non l'ho mai sentita parlare...ho visto le foto su Facebook e mi è sembrata bella, ma si sa che su Facebook si mettono le foto migliori...
> Forse ho sbagliato a chiamarla troia, forse è una poveraccia come mio marito che per tre anni e mezzo ha mentito e ha ingannato suo marito...


o forse è solo una bella gnocca che s'è voluta prendere "na botta de vita" ...essudiamine...

i problemi non si subiscono cara amica...SI AGGREDISCONO, prima che essi aggrediscano noi!!!


----------



## Hallogoodbye (20 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> No


Magari quando vi siete sposati lui non sapeva di essere così o non ne avete parlato o hai dato per scontato che fosse chiaro.
Ora sai che per lui è stato così.
Potrebbe non ripetersi più perché non vuole perderti, ma resta così.
Decidi tu cosa vuoi.


----------



## ferita (20 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Magari quando vi siete sposati lui non sapeva di essere così o non ne avete parlato o hai dato per scontato che fosse chiaro.
> Ora sai che per lui è stato così.
> Potrebbe non ripetersi più perché non vuole perderti, ma resta così.
> Decidi tu cosa vuoi.


Mi sa che me ne vado...


----------



## The Cheater (20 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Ferita cerca di vederla così: tu sei un tipo che non trova tantissimi uomini attraenti e che in ogni caso sente che si legherebbe sentimentalmente all'uomo con cui dovesse avere una relazione. *Tuo marito è diverso.
> Lui ha scelto te, prima e dopo il tradimento perché vuole essere sposato con te. Però può provare attrazione per altre donne* e ne ha trovata una disponibile da tutti i punti di vista. Pensava di non essere beccato e di non perdere nulla con te e aggiungere un po' di divertimento con lei.
> Questo uomo qui, fatto così, ti piace? E' l'uomo con cui vuoi essere sposata?


se potessi dire la mia sui dizionari, metterei questa come definizione di UOMO

cioè, ma vi pare che uno si sposa e chiude gli occhi??? o frena i desideri??? oppure diventa un soprammobile...

boh


----------



## Hallogoodbye (20 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Mi sa che me ne vado...


Dici che hai bassa autostima, ma non è vero. Tu ti senti diversa da lui e migliore.
Puoi sentirti meno bella di lei fisicamente (tutto è opinabile) ma non ti senti peggio di lei.


----------



## ferita (20 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Dici che hai bassa autostima, ma non è vero. Tu ti senti diversa da lui e migliore.
> Puoi sentirti meno bella di lei fisicamente (tutto è opinabile) ma non ti senti peggio di lei.


Mi sento che ha scelto lei.
Anche se con lei è finita ha comunque scelto lei e la vede ogni giorno.
Ecco cosa sento e cosa non posso sopportare.
Ecco cosa mi farà andare via...


----------



## Hallogoodbye (20 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> se potessi dire la mia sui dizionari, metterei questa come definizione di UOMO
> 
> cioè, ma vi pare che uno si sposa e chiude gli occhi??? o frena i desideri??? oppure diventa un soprammobile...
> 
> boh


Lei è una donna, ci vede e non è così.
E non è un soprammobile.
Guardare, provare attrazione è naturale (se si incontro chi piace) non è obbligatorio seguire l'attrazione.
Per Ferita non è naturale seguuire l'attrazione.
E' fatta così.


----------



## The Cheater (20 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Lei è una donna, ci vede e non è così.
> E non è un soprammobile.
> Guardare, provare attrazione è naturale (se si incontro chi piace) non è obbligatorio seguire l'attrazione.
> Per Ferita non è naturale seguuire l'attrazione.
> E' fatta così.


ma io non la condanno...ma a fatto compiuto bisogna muoversi

o lo vuoi o non lo vuoi sto marito...e se lo vuoi non puoi pensare che per divina concessione arrivi la luce...

...sa'ddà faticà


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ma io non la condanno...ma a fatto compiuto bisogna muoversi
> 
> o lo vuoi o non lo vuoi sto marito...e se lo vuoi non puoi pensare che per divina concessione arrivi la luce...
> 
> ...sa'ddà faticà


Ha risposto che non lo vuole, però.


----------



## ferita (20 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ma io non la condanno...ma a fatto compiuto bisogna muoversi
> 
> o lo vuoi o non lo vuoi sto marito...e se lo vuoi non puoi pensare che per divina concessione arrivi la luce...
> 
> ...sa'ddà faticà



La luce arriverà solo quando con molta fatica mi disinnamorerò di lui...allora me ne allontanerò mentalmente e vivrò la mia vita accanto a questo nuovo marito che sarà più che altro un coinquilino...
Altrimenti me ne vado.
Non ho altre alternative, credo.


----------



## The Cheater (20 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ha risposto che non lo vuole, però.


e tu ci credi???

per me lo vuole...ma a modo suo:

vorrebbe, ritengo, un marito totalmente devoto e non solo all'atto pratico (quindi non tradire più) ma anche a parole...qualcosa del tipo "amore sono tornato, oggi quel cesso troia mi ha fatto incazzare...menomale che torno a casa e ci sei tu che mi ridai un senso alla vita..."

e in continuazione..."quella troia, quella troia...che cesso...la odio..."

qualcosa di simile nella sua capoccia disturbata :mrgreen:

...perchè se veramente non lo vuole, fa le valigie e se ne va in 10minuti...o ancora meglio, lo caccia di casa (li poi dipende dal regime legale del matrimonio e/o di chi è la casa :singleeye: )


----------



## Hallogoodbye (20 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> e tu ci credi???
> 
> per me lo vuole...ma a modo suo:
> 
> ...


Lei vorrebbe quello che lui non può fare: rinnegare quello che è e che l'ha portato a tradire. Lei non si accontenta che scelga lei, vuole che lui dimostri di essere quello che lui è dentro di lei.
E' confusa perché ha due immagini di lui che non coincidono e che formano un'immagine sfuocata.
Deve mettere a fuoco l'immagine del vero lui completo e quella che che si è creata lei e che ama svanirà.
Oppure potrebbe cambiare lei e vedere se può capire com'è lui e poi amarlo. Cosa che ho letto alcune stanno facendo.


----------



## stellina (20 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> o forse è solo una bella gnocca *che s'è voluta prendere "na botta de vita" *...essudiamine...
> 
> i problemi non si subiscono cara amica...SI AGGREDISCONO, prima che essi aggrediscano noi!!!


ma dai una botta di vita è una cosa, sicuro è iniziata così ma una botta di vita non dura 3 anni e mezzo!!! e che diamine dai non ce la stiamo a raccontare!!!!


----------



## stellina (20 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Lei vorrebbe quello che lui non può fare: rinnegare quello che è e che l'ha portato a tradire. Lei non si accontenta che scelga lei, vuole che lui dimostri di essere quello che lui è dentro di lei.
> E' confusa perché ha due immagini di lui che non coincidono e che formano un'immagine sfuocata.
> Deve mettere a fuoco l'immagine del vero lui completo e quella che che si è creata lei e che ama svanirà.
> Oppure potrebbe cambiare lei e vedere se può capire com'è lui e poi amarlo. Cosa che ho letto alcune stanno facendo.


lei vorrebbe due cose:
1. avere una bacchetta magica e tornare indietro e non far accadere tutto questo. lui tradendola ha tradito il suo mondo, quello che lei aveva costruito per loro con amore, dedizione e cura. e questo che la fa incaxxare! lui è colpevole!
2. lui potrebbe fare di tutto per dimostrarle che ha scelto lei, dirli che la ama ma lei non può vedere perchè per lei lui dovrebbe licenziare lei. lei vuole la vendetta che si perpetuerà solo quando lui la licenzierà e dimostrerà a ferita che lei è evaporata dalla vita di lui.
la vendetta è una brutta bestia e tu credi di avere solo due possibilità o perdono o vendetta. e non è così. prima ti riappropri di te e poi vedrai che man mano che TU troverai il tuo equilibrio TUO , NON VOSTRO, con serenità troverai il compromesso che ti farà stare bene, quello adatto a te e magari non sarà nè il perdono nè la vendetta.


----------



## ferita (20 Marzo 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> lei vorrebbe due cose:
> 1. avere una bacchetta magica e tornare indietro e non far accadere tutto questo. lui tradendola ha tradito il suo mondo, quello che lei aveva costruito per loro con amore, dedizione e cura. e questo che la fa incaxxare! lui è colpevole!
> 2. lui potrebbe fare di tutto per dimostrarle che ha scelto lei, dirli che la ama ma lei non può vedere perchè per lei lui dovrebbe licenziare lei. lei vuole la vendetta che si perpetuerà solo quando lui la licenzierà e dimostrerà a ferita che lei è evaporata dalla vita di lui.
> *la vendetta è una brutta bestia e tu credi di avere solo due possibilità o perdono o vendetta. e non è così. prima ti riappropri di te e poi vedrai che man mano che TU troverai il tuo equilibrio TUO , NON VOSTRO, con serenità troverai il compromesso che ti farà stare bene, quello adatto a te e magari non sarà nè il perdono nè la vendetta*.


Speriamo che il tempo mi aiuti a mettere in pratica...


----------



## Sole (20 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Che senso ha rimanere con la propria moglie (o con il proprio marito) dopo il tradimento? Mi chiedo questo: se uno tradisce vuol dire che non è più innamorato del coniuge, no? Allora perchè chiedete il perdono? Improvvisamente l'amore ritorna? Oppure è una questione di comodità? Nel vostro animo c'è la sicurezza che non lo rifarete? Oppure la speranza di rifarlo senza essere beccati?


C'era un film, 'La versione di Barney', in cui ad un certo punto lui, innamoratissimo della moglie, davanti a un momento di distacco di lei, in preda al senso di inferiorità e al terrore di essere abbandonato, la tradisce facendo sesso con una sconosciuta.

Ecco, io penso che questo passaggio renda bene l'idea di quanto spesso il tradimento abbia a che fare non tanto con la mancanza di amore nei confronti del coniuge, quanto con i nostri limiti, i nostri momenti, le nostre fasi e, soprattutto, la nostra capacità di amare.

Una persona insicura, fragile, che vive un momento di crisi, pur amando il compagno, può sbandare, può cadere e smarrirsi. Così come chi, invece, non riesce ad amare in modo così completo da escludere totalmente l'infatuazione passeggera per terze persone.

Io non credo che chi tradisce non ami. Credo che ami come può, come riesce in un quel particolare momento della propria vita. O com'è capace di fare.

A volte, certo, succede che il tradimento coincida con la presa di coscienza della fine di un amore. Ma non è sempre così.


----------



## ferita (20 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> C'era un film, 'La versione di Barney', in cui ad un certo punto lui, innamoratissimo della moglie, davanti a un momento di distacco di lei, in preda al senso di inferiorità e al terrore di essere abbandonato, la tradisce facendo sesso con una sconosciuta.
> 
> Ecco, io penso che questo passaggio renda bene l'idea di quanto spesso il tradimento abbia a che fare non tanto con la mancanza di amore nei confronti del coniuge, quanto con i nostri limiti, i nostri momenti, le nostre fasi e, soprattutto, la nostra capacità di amare.
> 
> ...


Bè...è molto diverso da una storia durata tre anni e mezzo, no?


----------



## Sole (20 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Bè...è molto diverso da una storia durata tre anni e mezzo, no?


Io non mi stavo riferendo alla tua storia in particolare. Ma al post con il quale hai aperto la discussione, nel quale sostieni che chi tradisce non ama il proprio compagno.

Il perchè tuo marito ti abbia tradita per tre anni e mezzo non lo so, così come non so se ti ami o meno.

Lui a questa domandina cos'ha risposto?


----------



## ferita (20 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non mi stavo riferendo alla tua storia in particolare. Ma al post con il quale hai aperto la discussione, nel quale sostieni che chi tradisce non ama il proprio compagno.
> 
> Il perchè tuo marito ti abbia tradita per tre anni e mezzo non lo so, così come non so se ti ami o meno.
> 
> Lui a questa domandina cos'ha risposto?




Lui dice che è stato solo un gioco tra colleghi e che ama solo me, più della sua vita (dice...)....


----------



## Sole (20 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Lui dice che è stato solo un gioco tra colleghi e che ama solo me, più della sua vita (dice...)....


Ah. E tu sei propensa a credergli o nutri qualche dubbio?


----------



## ferita (20 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ah. E tu sei propensa a credergli o nutri qualche dubbio?


Non lo so...a volte penso che dice la verità, poi improvvisamente vedo di nuovo tutto nero e non credo più a nulla, un incubo...


----------



## Sabina (20 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Che senso ha rimanere con la propria moglie (o con il proprio marito) dopo il tradimento? Mi chiedo questo: se uno tradisce vuol dire che non è più innamorato del coniuge, no? Allora perchè chiedete il perdono? Improvvisamente l'amore ritorna? Oppure è una questione di comodità? Nel vostro animo c'è la sicurezza che non lo rifarete? Oppure la speranza di rifarlo senza essere beccati?


Ma tu sei veramente sicura che non si frequentino piu in quel modo?
La tua insicurezza e' un segnale: ma un segnale di che? Del fatto che dubiti che ti ami (perche non te lo sa dimostrare), o non riesci a fidarti di lui, o perché sei così abituata a stare con lui che e' più facile continuare così che separarsi?


----------



## The Cheater (20 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> C'era un film, 'La versione di Barney', in cui ad un certo punto lui, innamoratissimo della moglie, davanti a un momento di distacco di lei, in preda al senso di inferiorità e al terrore di essere abbandonato, la tradisce facendo sesso con una sconosciuta.
> 
> Ecco, io penso che questo passaggio renda bene l'idea di quanto spesso il tradimento abbia a che fare non tanto con la mancanza di amore nei confronti del coniuge, quanto con i nostri limiti, i nostri momenti, le nostre fasi e, soprattutto, la nostra capacità di amare.
> 
> ...


...e a volte succede anche che uno/una ami la persona con la quale vive ma si fa una scopata extra...

...capita anche che la scopata si trasforma in scopatE e poi nasce complicità, entusiasmo, divertimento...ci si prende una sbandata e nasce qualcosa che può anche essere amore...

...e ti ritrovi nei casini, con la testa in confusione e con i sentimenti per moglie/marito improvvisamente cambiati senza una vera ragione/motivazione...

...semplicemente perché volevi prenderti una botta di vita (indubbiamente sbagliando perché tradire è sbagliato) ma senza compromettere il matrimonio...ma poi purtroppo scopri che la persona delle scopate si rivela fantastica tanto quanto o più della moglie/marito e la frittata è fatta...

...e fino a pochi mesi prima tu eri felice, soddisfatto, gratificato, padrone di tutta la tua vita...


----------



## ferita (20 Marzo 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ma tu sei veramente sicura che non si frequentino piu in quel modo?
> La tua insicurezza e' un segnale: ma un segnale di che? Del fatto che dubiti che ti ami (perche non te lo sa dimostrare), o non riesci a fidarti di lui, o perché sei così abituata a stare con lui che e' più facile continuare così che separarsi?


E' stata talmente sconvolgente la scoperta del tradimento che non riesco più a fidarmi di lui, ma non ho prove che la storia continua.


----------



## ferita (20 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ...e a volte succede anche che uno/una ami la persona con la quale vive ma si fa una scopata extra...
> 
> ...capita anche che la scopata si trasforma in scopatE e poi nasce complicità, entusiasmo, divertimento...ci si prende una sbandata e nasce qualcosa che può anche essere amore...
> 
> ...


A questo punto divento invidiosa, spero succeda anche a me!


----------



## Sole (20 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ...e a volte succede anche che uno/una ami la persona con la quale vive ma si fa una scopata extra...
> 
> ...capita anche che la scopata si trasforma in scopatE e poi nasce complicità, entusiasmo, divertimento...ci si prende una sbandata e nasce qualcosa che può anche essere amore...
> 
> ...


Cheater, bisogna imparare a prendersele le botte di vita.


----------



## Sabina (20 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Lui dice che è stato solo un gioco tra colleghi e che ama solo me, più della sua vita (dice...)....


Tre anni e mezzo e' ben più di un gioco tra colleghi dal mio punto di vista. Più passa il tempo più una relazione cresce e diventa profonda. Quando ci si vede non e' mai solo sesso, ci può essere corteggiamento, scherzi, risate, discorsi anche impegnati, parole dolci, aiuto morale in momenti di bisogno.... 
Non vorrei demoralizzarti, ma può  essere così. Non e' che ci si trova, si scopa e si va via.


----------



## The Cheater (20 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Cheater, bisogna imparare a prendersele le botte di vita.


Beh sai non sono bravo in questo...

...tutte le donne che ho avuto si sono innamorate di me (e io di loro) :-D

Con quella da "una botta e via" non mi sono mai divertito più di tanto...diciamo quasi mai ;-)


----------



## ferita (20 Marzo 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Tre anni e mezzo e' ben più di un gioco tra colleghi dal mio punto di vista. Più passa il tempo più una relazione cresce e diventa profonda. Quando ci si vede non e' mai solo sesso, ci può essere corteggiamento, scherzi, risate, discorsi anche impegnati, parole dolci, aiuto morale in momenti di bisogno....
> Non vorrei demoralizzarti, ma può  essere così. Non e' che ci si trova, si scopa e si va via.


Quindi...?


----------



## Sole (20 Marzo 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Tre anni e mezzo e' ben più di un gioco tra colleghi dal mio punto di vista. *Più passa il tempo più una relazione cresce e diventa profonda. Quando ci si vede non e' mai solo sesso, ci può essere corteggiamento, scherzi, risate, discorsi anche impegnati, parole dolci, aiuto morale in momenti di bisogno....
> *Non vorrei demoralizzarti, ma può  essere così.* Non e' che ci si trova, si scopa e si va via*.


Non è vero. Non è una questione di tempo, ma di investimento. Io frequento da un po' di tempo una persona. Ci troviamo, mangiamo una pizza o guardiamo un film o beviamo qualcosa, poi facciamo sesso, scambiamo due chiacchiere amichevoli e ognuno torna a casa sua. Non ci sentiamo mai, niente telefonate, nè mail, nè scambi di sms. La nostra relazione in questi mesi non è cresciuta e non è diventata profonda, nè lo diventerà mai.

Col mio primo amante dopo una settimana avevo già perso la testa.


----------



## Sabina (20 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Beh sai non sono bravo in questo...
> 
> ...tutte le donne che ho avuto si sono innamorate di me (e io di loro) :-D
> 
> Con quella da "una botta e via" non mi sono mai divertito più di tanto...diciamo quasi mai ;-)


Anche io come te, anzi non ho mai avuto una botta e via. Per me il piacere parte prima di tutto dalla testa. Deve piacermi molto la sua testa e viceversa.


----------



## stellina (20 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Quindi...?


quindi importi solo tu. compito e fallo!!! ora ti alzi e vai a guardarti allo specchio e dimmi cosa vedi? ti piace quello che vedi? bada non parlo dell'aspetto fisico...


----------



## Sole (20 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Beh sai non sono bravo in questo...
> 
> ...tutte le donne che ho avuto si sono innamorate di me (e io di loro) :-D
> 
> Con quella da "una botta e via" non mi sono mai divertito più di tanto...diciamo quasi mai ;-)


Ma una via di mezzo tra l'innamoramento e 'una botta e via'?


----------



## stellina (20 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non è vero. Non è una questione di tempo, ma di investimento. Io frequento da un po' di tempo una persona. Ci troviamo, mangiamo una pizza o guardiamo un film o beviamo qualcosa, poi facciamo sesso, scambiamo due chiacchiere amichevoli e ognuno torna a casa sua.* Non ci sentiamo mai, niente telefonate, nè mail, nè scambi di sms. La nostra relazione in questi mesi non è cresciuta e non è diventata profonda, nè lo diventerà mai.
> *
> Col mio primo amante dopo una settimana avevo già perso la testa.


perchè non vi sentite? perchè non è cresciuta? non l'hai -avete voluta far crescere o proprio non vi viene di cercarvi e condividere?


----------



## Sabina (20 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Quindi...?


Fai attenzione a valutare la realtà delle cose in modo adeguato. Solo tu ci sei dentro e conosci tuo marito. Immagino non sia facile, vorresti liberarti di lui e tenerlo allo stesso tempo. Le cose non potranno più essere come prima, potrete solo essere una nuova coppia. Scusa, ma lui vede ancora lei per motivi di lavoro?


----------



## The Cheater (20 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma una via di mezzo tra l'innamoramento e 'una botta e via'?


Si, la sbandata...ma finisce presto...

Fermo restando comunque che come un amore può finire, anche la semplice "botta e via" può improvvisamente tramutarsi in qualcosa di più, finanche in amore...


----------



## Sole (20 Marzo 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> perchè non vi sentite? perchè non è cresciuta? non l'hai -avete voluta far crescere o proprio non vi viene di cercarvi e condividere?


Perchè io un marito ce l'ho e nella mia relazione extraconiugale non cerco nessun tipo di coinvolgimento sentimentale. Lui nemmeno, pur essendo single.

Lui mi va bene per fare certe cose, sto bene in sua compagnia, ma io metto dei paletti ben precisi e lui anche.

Quando ho avuto la mia prima relazione ero in un momento diverso, di profonda crisi con mio marito. Per questo ho investito molto in quella persona e non mi sono mai posta dei confini, anzi. Direi che ho proprio sconfinato.


----------



## The Cheater (20 Marzo 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Anche io come te, anzi non ho mai avuto una botta e via. Per me il piacere parte prima di tutto dalla testa. Deve piacermi molto la sua testa e viceversa.


No no, a me deve piacere fisicamente prima di tutto...
...solo che è come se avessi una predisposizione nel trovare donne che mi attizzano e con le quali poi nasce altro...

...ho rifiutato strafiche perché chimicamente non mi trasmettevano quel "qualcosa" che istintivamente pretendo...


----------



## ferita (20 Marzo 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Fai attenzione a valutare la realtà delle cose in modo adeguato. Solo tu ci sei dentro e conosci tuo marito. Immagino non sia facile, vorresti liberarti di lui e tenerlo allo stesso tempo. Le cose non potranno più essere come prima, potrete solo essere una nuova coppia. Scusa, ma lui vede ancora lei per motivi di lavoro?


Se mi specchio vedo una bella donna (fisicamente) che si sta buttando via e vedo una donna onesta che ha perduto tutto quello che aveva e non sa cosa fare per ricostruire. Lui lavora con lei e la vede tutti i giorni.


----------



## stellina (20 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Perchè io un marito ce l'ho e nella mia relazione extraconiugale non cerco nessun tipo di coinvolgimento sentimentale. Lui nemmeno, pur essendo single.
> 
> Lui mi va bene per fare certe cose, sto bene in sua compagnia, ma io metto dei paletti ben precisi e lui anche.
> 
> Quando ho avuto la mia prima relazione ero in un momento diverso, di profonda crisi con mio marito. Per questo ho investito molto in quella persona e non mi sono mai posta dei confini, anzi. Direi che ho proprio sconfinato.


e quindi uno dei paletti è l'assenza quando non siete insieme. cioè quando ci sei ci sei, quando non ci sei non ci sei. ho capito bene?


----------



## Sole (20 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> No no, a me deve piacere fisicamente prima di tutto...
> ...solo che è come se avessi una predisposizione nel trovare donne che mi attizzano e con le quali poi nasce altro..


Allora diciamo che la botta e via sapevi già che non ti sarebbe bastata. E che, essendo così consapevole delle tue dinamiche, nel momento in cui ti sei lanciato in questa storia sapevi già come sarebbe andata a finire, o no?

Insomma, vedi che il tradimento non è poi così imprevedibile


----------



## Sole (20 Marzo 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> e quindi uno dei paletti è l'assenza quando non siete insieme. cioè quando ci sei ci sei, quando non ci sei non ci sei. ho capito bene?


Sì, uno dei paletti è quello.

Ma i paletti di cui parlo li metto soprattutto dentro di me. E devo dire che non mi sto sforzando più di tanto. Mi viene naturale.


----------



## The Cheater (20 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Se mi specchio vedo una bella donna (fisicamente) che si sta buttando via e vedo una donna onesta che ha perduto tutto quello che aveva e non sa cosa fare per ricostruire. Lui lavora con lei e la vede tutti i giorni.


Ma ti è mai passato anche lontanamente per il cervello che subire un tradimento non è la cosa più grave che possa accadere nella vita? E anzi non è nemmeno tra le peggiori???

Così...per sapere...


----------



## stellina (20 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Se mi specchio vedo una bella donna (fisicamente) che si sta buttando via e vedo una donna onesta che ha perduto tutto quello che aveva e non sa cosa fare per ricostruire. Lui lavora con lei e la vede tutti i giorni.


beneeeeeeeeeee. lo vedi qual è il punto pensiero fisso. ho chiesto di guardarti allo specchio e tu mi dici che la vede tutti i giorni. hai visto anche loro nello specchio? questo è il sintomo che tu non ti riesci a vedere scissa da questa cosa. è su questo che devi lavorare. tu sei tu e non hai perduto tutto quello che avevi, ma solo una cosa molto importante per te. una persona che sta per morire ha perduto tutto e non può farci nulla. non puoi pensare che ti svegli una mattina e non fa più male ma devi pensare come farti meno male. ferita ti prego così non se ne esce, tira fuori le palllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ma ti è mai passato anche lontanamente per il cervello che subire un tradimento non è la cosa più grave che possa accadere nella vita? E anzi non è nemmeno tra le peggiori???
> 
> Così...per sapere...


ma a lei cosa interessa in questo momento?
se cadi e ti rompi una gamba e passa il tizio che ti dice che potevi spezzarti la spina dorsale che fai...lo ringrazi o lo ce lo mandi?


----------



## ferita (20 Marzo 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Fai attenzione a valutare la realtà delle cose in modo adeguato. Solo tu ci sei dentro e conosci tuo marito. Immagino non sia facile, vorresti liberarti di lui e tenerlo allo stesso tempo. Le cose non potranno più essere come prima, potrete solo essere una nuova coppia. Scusa, ma lui vede ancora lei per motivi di lavoro?





The Cheater ha detto:


> Ma ti è mai passato anche lontanamente per il cervello che subire un tradimento non è la cosa più grave che possa accadere nella vita? E anzi non è nemmeno tra le peggiori???
> 
> Così...per sapere...


Per me e' stato un dolore immenso, avevo investito 30 anni della mia vita in questo matrimonio, adesso mi sembra di non avere piu' nulla


----------



## The Cheater (20 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Allora diciamo che la botta e via sapevi già che non ti sarebbe bastata. E che, essendo così consapevole delle tue dinamiche, nel momento in cui ti sei lanciato in questa storia sapevi già come sarebbe andata a finire, o no?
> 
> Insomma, vedi che il tradimento non è poi così imprevedibile


Beh nel mio caso c'è da dire a parziale scusante che pensare  di avere a che fare con una che vive a 10mila km di distanza e che parla solo inglese mi portava inizialmente a pensare a tutto fuorché ad una storia d'amore...

Cioè io ho tradito coscientemente, ed ero presissimo già prima del primo incontro...ma non pensavo di innamorarmi seriamente...

...l'idea di mettere in dubbio la mia vita e versare lacrime erano per me aspetti assolutamente IMPREVENTIVABILI!!!


----------



## The Cheater (20 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma a lei cosa interessa in questo momento?
> se cadi e ti rompi una gamba e passa il tizio che ti dice che potevi spezzarti la spina dorsale che fai...lo ringrazi o lo ce lo mandi?


Nel momento in cui mi rompo la gamba indubbiamente ce lo mando...

...ma dopo un anno e mezzo comincio a pensare che veramente potevo rompermi altro e mi è andata bene...

...cazzo, un anno e mezzo...controllare tasche e borsa ogni notte...per piacere...


----------



## ferita (20 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Nel momento in cui mi rompo la gamba indubbiamente ce lo mando...
> 
> ...ma dopo un anno e mezzo comincio a pensare che veramente potevo rompermi altro e mi è andata bene...
> 
> ...cazzo, un anno e mezzo...controllare tasche e borsa ogni notte...per piacere...


Ecco, me lo hai ricordato!!! Devo controllare....ahahaha!!!


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Nel momento in cui mi rompo la gamba indubbiamente ce lo mando...
> 
> ...ma dopo un anno e mezzo comincio a pensare che veramente potevo rompermi altro e mi è andata bene...
> 
> ...cazzo, un anno e mezzo...*controllare tasche e borsa ogni notte*...per piacere...


su questo concordo , al dolore si aggiunge umiliazione


----------



## The Cheater (20 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Ecco, me lo hai ricordato!!! Devo controllare....ahahaha!!!


Vedi che poi hai una bella vena sarcastica che denota intelligenza?
Perché non la sfrutti?

Tu sei migliore di queste stronzate...cose che umiliano la tua persona e mascherano la tua vera immagine...

Metriti in testa che le cose che fai e molte di quelle che pensi, sono cazzate da gente inutile...

Ci sta all'inizio...ci sta a tratti...ma poi basta, c'è di meglio!!!

È ridicolo ciò che fai, e scommetto che tu non vuoi pensare di essere una persona ridicola...
...riappropriati di te stessa!!!


----------



## Hallogoodbye (20 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Se mi specchio vedo una bella donna (fisicamente) che si sta buttando via e vedo una donna onesta che ha perduto tutto quello che aveva e non sa cosa fare per ricostruire. Lui lavora con lei e la vede tutti i giorni.


Ma il problema non è che si vedano, ma se tu vuoi quell'uomo lì.
Oppure è un fatto di orgoglio?
O è insicurezza per il futuro di coppia?
Ma il problema è quella specifica donna?
Se fosse lei ti avrebbe lasciata.
Lui ha scelto te.
Gli è piaciuta anche lei. Se anche lei non ci fosse nulla garantisce che non potrebbe piacergli un'altra.
Non hai letto quello che ti hanno spiegato?
Chi ha tradito, come tuo marito, ti dice che è una sciocchezza di fronte ad altre cose gravi.
Non capiscono che per te è morta la tua costruzione di vita.
Ma se è così tormentarti perché la vede è una sciocchezza davvero.
Vorresti che lei non ci fosse più perché lui rinnegasse se stesso? Lui è quello lì. Come tanti, forse tutti.


----------



## ferita (21 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Ma il problema non è che si vedano, ma se tu vuoi quell'uomo lì.
> Oppure è un fatto di orgoglio?
> O è insicurezza per il futuro di coppia?
> Ma il problema è quella specifica donna?
> ...


Questa notte ho riflettuto e ho deciso di cambiare vita.
Patti chiari anche con lui: da oggi in poi niente più controlli, niente più fiato sul collo, niente più domande a raffica, finisce qui la famiglia perfetta (tanto alla fine la perfezione non esiste e con la mia mania del "tutto perfetto" mi sento solo rispondere che sono una rompicoglioni!) e per tutti comincia un nuovo cammino: ognuno si fa i cavoli propri.
Tanto se una situazione sfugge di mano vuol dire che non funzionava.
La vita di prima non si può più fare (oltre tutto era falsa perchè lui aveva una storia con un'altra!) quindi ne troviamo una alternativa dove la libertà è sovrana per lui e per me.
Niente più orari per la cena, niente più telefonate di sollecito per rientrare a casa (di solito lo chiamo per sapere a che ora torna)...ognuno mangerà quando ha fame quello che troverà...
Può essere che cambiando in questo senso riesco a liberarmi di questa zavorra e comincio a vivere anch'io.


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non è vero. Non è una questione di tempo, ma di investimento. Io frequento da un po' di tempo una persona. Ci troviamo, mangiamo una pizza o guardiamo un film o beviamo qualcosa, poi facciamo sesso, scambiamo due chiacchiere amichevoli e ognuno torna a casa sua. Non ci sentiamo mai, niente telefonate, nè mail, nè scambi di sms. La nostra relazione in questi mesi non è cresciuta e non è diventata profonda, nè lo diventerà mai.
> 
> Col mio primo amante dopo una settimana avevo già perso la testa.


ma qual è il senso di questo? voglio dire: non è una relazione , non è un'amicizia ma è comunque qualcosa che non c'entra nulla con il tuo matrimonio, in questo momento di confusione.


----------



## Leda (21 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma qual è il senso di questo? voglio dire: non è una relazione , non è un'amicizia ma è comunque qualcosa che non c'entra nulla con il tuo matrimonio, in questo momento di confusione.


Potrei sbagliarmi, ma sembra un modo di Sole di dire al marito che ha dentro di sè: "Ecco, vedi, non ti appartengo più completamente. L'idea mi fa ancora troppa paura."


----------



## stellina (21 Marzo 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Potrei sbagliarmi, ma sembra un modo di Sole di dire al marito che ha dentro di sè: "Ecco, vedi, non ti appartengo più completamente. L'idea mi fa ancora troppa paura."


 troppa paura di cosa per te?


----------



## Leda (21 Marzo 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> troppa paura di cosa per te?


Di lasciarsi andare del tutto, facendo di lui il centro del suo mondo, come era prima di venire a sapere del suo tradimento. Ipotizzo, eh.


----------



## stellina (21 Marzo 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Di lasciarsi andare del tutto, facendo di lui il centro del suo mondo, come era prima di venire a sapere del suo tradimento. Ipotizzo, eh.


 o di lasciarsi andare alle emozioni con l'amante e incasinare il matrimonio? non so non capisco....sole ci spieghi? please!!!!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> o di lasciarsi andare alle emozioni con l'amante e incasinare il matrimonio? non so non capisco....sole ci spieghi? please!!!!!!!


Ma no dei...si chiama "esigenza" di tradire no?
Ohi se una moglie per stare bene con sè stessa ha bisogno di farsi un amante...
Qualche buona ragione ci sarà no?


----------



## Kid (21 Marzo 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> o di lasciarsi andare alle emozioni con l'amante e incasinare il matrimonio? non so non capisco....sole ci spieghi? please!!!!!!!


No, nel suo caso penso proprio di no.

Comunque Stellina, lo vuoi un consiglio? L'amante dopo un anno comincia a puzzare. Se proprio non puoi farne a meno, cambialo!

Ma se smetti è ancora meglio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> La luce arriverà solo quando con molta fatica mi disinnamorerò di lui...allora me ne allontanerò mentalmente e vivrò la mia vita accanto a questo nuovo marito che sarà più che altro un coinquilino...
> Altrimenti me ne vado.
> Non ho altre alternative, credo.


Senti... stavo pensando a quello che hai scritto. E mi è venuta voglia di provocarti... mica perchè mi stai antipatica, anzi.
Ma se tu sei così convinta che lui abbia scelto l'altra, se sei così convinta di essere il paio di scarpe sformate che si tengono in casa, non ti piacciono più... ma sono così comode... se sei DAVVERO convinta di questo... lascialo no?
Che te ne fai di un marito che sta con te e vorrebbe stare con un'altra? E' amore continuare a tenere accanto a sè una persona che non ci ama?
Oppure... c'è da fare un grosso lavoro, uno di quelli sporchi... quei lavori che non piacciono a nessuno e allora esiti e rimandi e ti fermi a chiederti se ne valga la pena, perchè non hai voglia di sporcarti?


----------



## stellina (21 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> No, nel suo caso penso proprio di no.
> 
> Comunque Stellina, lo vuoi un consiglio? L'amante dopo un anno comincia a puzzare. Se proprio non puoi farne a meno, cambialo!
> 
> Ma se smetti è ancora meglio.


ma dai cambiarlo mi sembra brutto. io gli voglio bene. non è mica un vestito. mah sarà!!!!


----------



## ferita (21 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Senti... stavo pensando a quello che hai scritto. E mi è venuta voglia di provocarti... mica perchè mi stai antipatica, anzi.
> Ma se tu sei così convinta che lui abbia scelto l'altra, se sei così convinta di essere il paio di scarpe sformate che si tengono in casa, non ti piacciono più... ma sono così comode... se sei DAVVERO convinta di questo... lascialo no?
> Che te ne fai di un marito che sta con te e vorrebbe stare con un'altra? E' amore continuare a tenere accanto a sè una persona che non ci ama?
> Oppure... c'è da fare un grosso lavoro, uno di quelli sporchi... quei lavori che non piacciono a nessuno e allora esiti e rimandi e ti fermi a chiederti se ne valga la pena, perchè non hai voglia di sporcarti?



In realtà sono convinta che ha scelto me e che mi ama ancora molto, ma quando scrivo qua lo faccio proprio nei momenti di dubbio e allora do l'idea di sopportare una situazione "a tre" e di fare la vittima inconsolabile.
Oggi per esempio sono serena, non penso all'altra, non mi sento inferiore, l'autostima si è alzata e mi sembra che tutto il male sia soltanto acqua passata.
Poi all'improvviso arrivano i brutti pensieri, mi tornano in mente le mail che ho letto, comincio a rimuginare e la rabbia sale, sale, sale...poi arriva anche la tristezza e allora è la fine!!...mi sfogo in questo forum anche per cercare di capire, per sentire i vostri pareri (e anche i vostri cazziatoni!!), a volte sorrido leggendo i vostri commenti 
Non lascio mio marito perchè lo amo e lui ama me, ma non lo dire a nessuno, altrimenti poi non mi prendete più sul serio quando mi lamento  e quando mi lamento ci credo davvero a quello che dico :mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (21 Marzo 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> ma dai cambiarlo mi sembra brutto. io gli voglio bene. non è mica un vestito. mah sarà!!!!


Tesoro, sarà anche carino e simpatico, ma è lo stesso individuo che piano piano smonterà pezzo per pezzo la tua vita.... pensaci finchè sei in tempo. Altrimenti dopo ti ritroveremo sul forum a pezzi come tutti hanno fatto.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> In realtà sono convinta che ha scelto me e che mi ama ancora molto, ma quando scrivo qua lo faccio proprio nei momenti di dubbio e allora do l'idea di sopportare una situazione "a tre" e di fare la vittima inconsolabile.
> Oggi per esempio sono serena, non penso all'altra, non mi sento inferiore, l'autostima si è alzata e mi sembra che tutto il male sia soltanto acqua passata.
> Poi all'improvviso arrivano i brutti pensieri, mi tornano in mente le mail che ho letto, comincio a rimuginare e la rabbia sale, sale, sale...poi arriva anche la tristezza e allora è la fine!!...mi sfogo in questo forum anche per cercare di capire, per sentire i vostri pareri (e anche i vostri cazziatoni!!), a volte sorrido leggendo i vostri commenti
> Non lascio mio marito perchè lo amo e lui ama me, ma non lo dire a nessuno, altrimenti poi non mi prendete più sul serio quando mi lamento  e quando mi lamento ci credo davvero a quello che dico :mrgreen:


Ma perchè non ti prendi una vacanza tutta per te?
Fa un bel giochino.
Immagina di essere separata da lui.
E prova a vivere a prescindere da lui.
Lo so che pensavi che vivere in funzione di lui, ti faceva felice, e avrebbe fatto felice lui.

Ma ragazza dopo 30 anni di matrimonio...pensaci...puoi prenderti tutti i "lussi" che vuoi...

Tanto girela come vuoi...
Lui non se n'è andato!

Ovvio che la paura di perderti risveglia di sentimenti eh?

Chi può stare con una moglie incarognita dal fatto che l'hai tradita?

Con te si ripropone lo stesso problema di Amarax...
Lui tuo marito è il tuo guscio...
Senza di lui sei invertebrata?
Tutta un mollusco molle e senza spina dorsale?

O forse dovresti farti la famigerata bolla di lunapiena...

Ah queste donne con la bolla...
Arriva il conte dispettoso che le fa...ah ma questa cos'è? E lei una bolla...
AH povera ragazza sei prigioniera di una bolla...ecco qui il mio ago...e sciuf...sciopà la bolla...
Non sei contenta?

E lei...
Ma noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....la mia bolla...nooooooooooooooooo...maledetto conte....noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...

E io...
AH scusami...pensavo che ti sentissi prigioniera della tua bolla no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## ferita (21 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma perchè non ti prendi una vacanza tutta per te?
> Fa un bel giochino.
> Immagina di essere separata da lui.
> E prova a vivere a prescindere da lui.
> ...



Eh...già...la paura che la bolla si rompe è tantissima!!! 

Però piano piano la faccio evaporare questa bolla...ma piano piano...non si può pretendere troppo da una cinquantenne che da quando aveva 15 anni vive attaccata al marito come una cozza (anche se proprio cozza non sono )


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Eh...già...la paura che la bolla si rompe è tantissima!!!
> 
> Però piano piano la faccio evaporare questa bolla...ma piano piano...non si può pretendere troppo da una cinquantenne che da quando aveva 15 anni vive attaccata al marito come una cozza (anche se proprio cozza non sono )


Ma mia cara fanciulla...
Ora hai ancora tempo per vedere che il mondo non è solo tuo marito...

Ci sono...
I colleghi
Gli amici
Le amiche
La tua vita sociale

La pubbliche relazioni...

Il conteday...ecc..ecc...ecc...


----------



## Diletta (21 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Ferita cerca di vederla così: tu sei un tipo che non trova tantissimi uomini attraenti e che in ogni caso sente che si legherebbe sentimentalmente all'uomo con cui dovesse avere una relazione. Tuo marito è diverso.
> Lui ha scelto te, prima e dopo il tradimento perché vuole essere sposato con te. Però può provare attrazione per altre donne e ne ha trovata una disponibile da tutti i punti di vista. Pensava di non essere beccato e di non perdere nulla con te e aggiungere un po' di divertimento con lei.
> Questo uomo qui, fatto così, ti piace? E' l'uomo con cui vuoi essere sposata?





Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Lei vorrebbe quello che lui non può fare: rinnegare quello che è e che l'ha portato a tradire. Lei non si accontenta che scelga lei, vuole che lui dimostri di essere quello che lui è dentro di lei.
> E' confusa perché ha due immagini di lui che non coincidono e che formano un'immagine sfuocata.
> Deve mettere a fuoco l'immagine del vero lui completo e quella che che si è creata lei e che ama svanirà.
> Oppure potrebbe cambiare lei e vedere se può capire com'è lui e poi amarlo. Cosa che ho letto alcune stanno facendo.



Volevo fare un commento su ciò che hai scritto.

Dici cose sagge: ti stai riferendo al marito di ferita, ma vale per tutti i mariti che "divagano". 
Sto imparando con molta molta fatica a considerare l'aspetto che si possa provare attrazione per altre donne pur amando la moglie e pur sentendosi attratti ancora da lei. 
Per me è molto spiacevole aver preso atto di questa verità.
Non pensavo che fosse possibile...invece è possibile, eccome.
E non credo neanche che i nostri mariti siano delle rarità da studiare: sono semplicemente "umani".

E' l'immagine che avevamo di loro ad essere sbagliata, o quanto meno non rispondente alla piena realtà.
E' indubbio che noi li abbiamo scelti e sposati per come li conoscevamo, o per come pensavamo di conoscerli, e ora che si sono rivelati diversi...abbiamo l'amaro in bocca.
Quanta delusione!  
Loro sono come li conosciamo, ma sono anche altro e questo altro ci era sconosciuto e non ci piace.
Ma se ci pensiamo bene: chi è quella persona che si mostra pienamente per quella che è, mettendosi a nudo completamente in un aspetto da tenere segreto? 
E' ovvio che ci era sconosciuta questa parte di loro che li rende capaci di ingannare e di essere sleali con noi, le loro compagne di vita, e questo perché non riescono a tenere a freno gli ormoni che li spingono verso la novità che tanto li emoziona.    
Sono deboli, sono tentati e cedono alla tentazione.

Cosa vogliamo fare di loro?
Li condanniamo all'espiazione eterna o cerchiamo di conoscerli meglio attraverso il dialogo e di trovare ancora dei punti d'intesa?
Mi rifiuto di pensare che un essere umano sia solo cattivo o solo buono: ecco, forse vale la pena di cercare quel buono che sappiamo che esiste, ma che ora è offuscato completamente dai loro misfatti.


----------



## Sole (21 Marzo 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Potrei sbagliarmi, ma sembra un modo di Sole di dire al marito che ha dentro di sè: "Ecco, vedi, non ti appartengo più completamente. L'idea mi fa ancora troppa paura."


Brava Regina, il senso è quello. Peró non ho paura. Almeno non in modo consapevole. Semplicemente io non voglio più l'esclusivitá nel mio rapporto di coppia. Non voglio più avere aspettative magiche, nè alimentarle. Perció se incontro un uomo che mi piace e con cui passo volentieri una piccola (davvero piccola) parte del mio tempo non mi tiro indietro. 

Io non mi sento affatto confusa Minerva. Al contrario, sono fin troppo lucida e consapevole, anche a detta della mia psicologa. I sentimenti altalenanti nei confronti di mio marito non dipendono solo dalla fase di sperimentazione che sto vivendo, ma anche dagli input che arrivano da lui. Mio marito è una persona molto problematica e fragile, di cui non voglio parlare perchè non mi pare corretto esporlo ai giudizi che spesso leggo qui sopra. Ma non è stato e non è un uomo semplice con cui vivere. Gli voglio un bene profondo, ma la sua strada è ancora lunga, fatta di alti e bassi. E io mi tengo in un atteggiamento di prudenza e mi lascio aperta ogni possibilitá, cercando di vivere nel presente, se possibile.


----------



## Sole (21 Marzo 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Di lasciarsi andare del tutto, facendo di lui il centro del suo mondo, come era prima di venire a sapere del suo tradimento. Ipotizzo, eh.


:up:


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Brava Regina, il senso è quello. Peró non ho paura. Almeno non in modo consapevole. Semplicemente io non voglio più l'esclusivitá nel mio rapporto di coppia. Non voglio più avere aspettative magiche, nè alimentarle. Perció se incontro un uomo che mi piace e con cui passo volentieri una piccola (davvero piccola) parte del mio tempo non mi tiro indietro.
> 
> Io non mi sento affatto confusa Minerva. Al contrario, sono fin troppo lucida e consapevole, anche a detta della mia psicologa. I sentimenti altalenanti nei confronti di mio marito non dipendono solo dalla fase di sperimentazione che sto vivendo, ma anche dagli imput che arrivano da lui. *Mio marito è una persona molto problematica e fragile, di cui non voglio parlare perchè non mi pare corretto esporlo ai giudizi che spesso leggo qui sopra.* Ma non è stato e non è un uomo semplice con cui vivere. Gli voglio un bene profondo, ma la sua strada è ancora lunga, fatta di alti e bassi. E io mi tengo in un atteggiamento di prudenza e mi lascio aperta ogni possibilitá, cercando di vivere nel presente, se possibile.


capisco benissimo


----------



## ferita (21 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Volevo fare un commento su ciò che hai scritto.
> 
> Dici cose sagge: ti stai riferendo al marito di ferita, ma vale per tutti i mariti che "divagano".
> Sto imparando con molta molta fatica a considerare l'aspetto che si possa provare attrazione per altre donne pur amando la moglie e pur sentendosi attratti ancora da lei.
> ...


In questo momento (preparatevi perchè è un momento di incazzatura piena) ho solo voglia di vendetta. Mi dispiace solo che non ho un uomo per le mani che mi attiri fisicamente, altrimenti adesso sarei già a letto con lui.
Da domani me lo cerco.


----------



## The Cheater (21 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> In questo momento (preparatevi perchè è un momento di incazzatura piena) ho solo voglia di vendetta. Mi dispiace solo che non ho un uomo per le mani che mi attiri fisicamente, altrimenti adesso sarei già a letto con lui.
> Da domani me lo cerco.


dopo 2 anni???

lo dico io...più passa il tempo e più ti meriti la sofferenza provata...

la vendetta non paga mai, ma posso capire l'istinto immediato...ma dopo tanto tempo è una cosa...come dire...stupidina???

invece perchè non lo lasci, descrivendogli tutte queste sensazioni??? e magari fai un bel favore ad entrambi...


----------



## Diletta (21 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Brava Regina, il senso è quello. Peró non ho paura. Almeno non in modo consapevole. Semplicemente io non voglio più l'esclusivitá nel mio rapporto di coppia. Non voglio più avere aspettative magiche, nè alimentarle. Perció se incontro un uomo che mi piace e con cui passo volentieri una piccola (davvero piccola) parte del mio tempo non mi tiro indietro.
> 
> Io non mi sento affatto confusa Minerva. Al contrario, sono fin troppo lucida e consapevole, anche a detta della mia psicologa. I sentimenti altalenanti nei confronti di mio marito non dipendono solo dalla fase di sperimentazione che sto vivendo, ma anche dagli input che arrivano da lui. Mio marito è una persona molto problematica e fragile, di cui non voglio parlare perchè non mi pare corretto esporlo ai giudizi che spesso leggo qui sopra. Ma non è stato e non è un uomo semplice con cui vivere. Gli voglio un bene profondo, ma la sua strada è ancora lunga, fatta di alti e bassi. E io mi tengo in un atteggiamento di prudenza e mi lascio aperta ogni possibilitá, cercando di vivere nel presente, se possibile.




Sole, leggo che non vuoi più l'esclusività nel tuo rapporto di coppia e ti chiedo se tuo marito ne è a conoscenza.
Se ne avete parlato insieme, oppure se è una tua esigenza che deve rimanere tua.


----------



## Diletta (21 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> dopo 2 anni???
> 
> lo dico io...più passa il tempo e più ti meriti la sofferenza provata...
> 
> ...



...ma come fai a dire che si merita la sofferenza provata?
Come osi Cheater?
Se mai, se tanto mi dà tanto, è lui che si merita un bel paio di corna, e non la vedere come una vendetta, ma come una par condicio, un debito che lui dovrebbe pagare, e i debiti si possono estinguere in qualsiasi momento...

Forse è vero quello che si dice (mi sembra che lo dici proprio tu) sul provare a stare dall'altra parte della barricata, così molte cose ci apparirebbero più chiare viste dall'altra prospettiva.


----------



## Hallogoodbye (21 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Volevo fare un commento su ciò che hai scritto.
> 
> Dici cose sagge: ti stai riferendo al marito di ferita, ma vale per tutti i mariti che "divagano".
> Sto imparando con molta molta fatica a considerare l'aspetto che si possa provare attrazione per altre donne pur amando la moglie e pur sentendosi attratti ancora da lei.
> ...


Dipende da te (e da Ferita).
Dipende quale peso hanno quegli aspetti sconosciuti.
Potrebbero anche piacere.
Potrebbero essere insopportabili.
Ma se sono insopportabili e si fa finta che non ci siano per andare avanti nel rapporto in ogni modo, mettendo in luce solo gli aspetti piacevoli e graditi, prima o poi riemergeranno.


----------



## ferita (21 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Dipende da te (e da Ferita).
> Dipende quale peso hanno quegli aspetti sconosciuti.
> Potrebbero anche piacere.
> Potrebbero essere insopportabili.
> Ma se sono insopportabili e si fa finta che non ci siano per andare avanti nel rapporto in ogni modo, mettendo in luce solo gli aspetti piacevoli e graditi, prima o poi riemergeranno.


Questo e' verissimo, se si fa finta di niente prima  o dopo la pentola a pressione scoppia!!!


----------



## Hallogoodbye (21 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Questo e' verissimo, se si fa finta di niente prima  o dopo la pentola a pressione scoppia!!!


Tre post fa hai detto che vi amate e ti senti sicura di te e solo ogni tanto ti vengono in mente cose che consideri superate.
Ma le consideri superate da chi? Da lui? Da te? Dal tempo?
Queste cose le dovete superare insieme se volete stare insieme.


----------



## Diletta (21 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Dipende da te (e da Ferita).
> Dipende quale peso hanno quegli aspetti sconosciuti.
> Potrebbero anche piacere.
> Potrebbero essere insopportabili.
> *Ma se sono insopportabili e si fa finta che non ci siano per andare avanti nel rapporto in ogni modo, mettendo in luce solo gli aspetti piacevoli e graditi, prima o poi riemergeranno.*



Attuare questo penso proprio sia impossibile: se sono insopportabili emergono continuamente, quindi il problema non si pone.
Il dilemma nasce dal fatto che ci sono anche tanti pregi e gli si deve dare il giusto peso.
La domanda che ci si pone è: possiamo ancora sperare in una buona convivenza ora che conosciamo il loro lato oscuro così scabroso?
Io ho capito una cosa: che a tutti gli uomini piacciono le donne e tutti, se gli fosse permesso, si farebbero molto volentieri un giro di giostra.
Questo è secondo me un dato di fatto, imprescindibile.
Un'altra cosa che ho appreso è che è come una droga...


----------



## ferita (21 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Tre post fa hai detto che vi amate e ti senti sicura di te e solo ogni tanto ti vengono in mente cose che consideri superate.
> Ma le consideri superate da chi? Da lui? Da te? Dal tempo?
> Queste cose le dovete superare insieme se volete stare insieme.


Mi sembrano superate da me, mi sembra che e' stata solo una parentesi della nostra vita... Ma poi basta un niente e torno a stare peggio di prima!


----------



## Hallogoodbye (21 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Mi sembrano superate da me, mi sembra che e' stata solo una parentesi della nostra vita... Ma poi basta un niente e torno a stare peggio di prima!


Non è questione di parentesi. Lui non ha vissuto sotto ipnosi (vedi quel che ha appena scritto Diletta) lui è così. 
Se parli di parentesi cerchi di vedere lui come vuoi e non com'è.


----------



## Hallogoodbye (21 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Attuare questo penso proprio sia impossibile: se sono insopportabili emergono continuamente, quindi il problema non si pone.
> Il dilemma nasce dal fatto che ci sono anche tanti pregi e gli si deve dare il giusto peso.
> La domanda che ci si pone è: possiamo ancora sperare in una buona convivenza ora che conosciamo il loro lato oscuro così scabroso?
> Io ho capito una cosa: che a tutti gli uomini piacciono le donne e tutti, se gli fosse permesso, si farebbero molto volentieri un giro di giostra.
> ...


"La domanda che ci si pone è: possiamo ancora sperare in una buona convivenza ora che conosciamo il loro lato oscuro così scabroso?"
E' questa la domanda decisiva.
Tu ti sei risposta che è la realtà e che tutti sono così.
Credo anch'io che tutti siano così. Ma non tutti lo dicono e c'è chi crede a ciò che le viene detto.


----------



## Diletta (21 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> "La domanda che ci si pone è: possiamo ancora sperare in una buona convivenza ora che conosciamo il loro lato oscuro così scabroso?"
> E' questa la domanda decisiva.
> Tu ti sei risposta che è la realtà e che tutti sono così.
> Credo anch'io che tutti siano così. Ma non tutti lo dicono e c'è chi crede a ciò che le viene detto.



Ma ora vedrai che qualcuno ci bacchetterà perché si casca nella generalizzazione (io ci casco spesso).
Allora voglio precisare quello che penso:
A tutti piacerebbe prendersi qualche divagazione di tanto in tanto, quelli che non lo mettono in pratica (e ce ne sono) sono quelli che ci ragionano e decidono di non cedere per uno dei motivi, uno fra questi rispettare dei principi morali (per chi ce li ha) e qui bisogna essere forti come una roccia, oppure per paura di compromettere il loro matrimonio, di mettersi cioè nei casini (questo è il motivo che va per la maggiore).
Insomma: si frenano, si autocensurano.
Chissà quante volte l'ha fatto mio marito e penso anche con successo, poi però la ricaduta è dietro l'angolo...


----------



## Hallogoodbye (21 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma ora vedrai che qualcuno ci bacchetterà perché si casca nella generalizzazione (io ci casco spesso).
> Allora voglio precisare quello che penso:
> A tutti piacerebbe prendersi qualche divagazione di tanto in tanto, quelli che non lo mettono in pratica (e ce ne sono) sono quelli che ci ragionano e decidono di non cedere per uno dei motivi, uno fra questi rispettare dei principi morali (per chi ce li ha) e qui bisogna essere forti come una roccia, oppure per paura di compromettere il loro matrimonio, di mettersi cioè nei casini (questo è il motivo che va per la maggiore).
> Insomma: si frenano, si autocensurano.
> Chissà quante volte l'ha fatto mio marito e penso anche con successo, poi però la ricaduta è dietro l'angolo...


Non tutti sono George Clooney che come fa due passi trova tante Canalis disponibili. 
Le tentazioni non sono poi così frequenti.
Se un uomo o una donna (perché non tutte sono Canalis che incontrano un George ogni tre passi) non riesce, per questioni morali o per il desiderio di non dare un dolore alla compagna o al compagno, a resistere alle piccole tentazioni la compagna o il compagno possono anche decidere che quiella persona lì non la vogliono.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Non tutti sono George Clooney che come fa due passi trova tante Canalis disponibili.
> Le tentazioni non sono poi così frequenti.
> Se un uomo o una donna (perché non tutte sono Canalis che incontrano un George ogni tre passi) non riesce, per questioni morali o per il desiderio di non dare un dolore alla compagna o al compagno, a resistere alle piccole tentazioni la compagna o il compagno possono anche decidere che quiella persona lì non la vogliono.


Eh ma sai...
Tante dicono piuttosto di finire sotto un ponte
Faccio un saltin sopra al conte!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Diletta (22 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Non tutti sono George Clooney che come fa due passi trova tante Canalis disponibili.
> *Le tentazioni non sono poi così frequenti.*
> Se un uomo o una donna (perché non tutte sono Canalis che incontrano un George ogni tre passi) non riesce, per questioni morali o per il desiderio di non dare un dolore alla compagna o al compagno, a resistere alle piccole tentazioni la compagna o il compagno possono anche decidere che quiella persona lì non la vogliono.



E qui purtroppo ti devo smentire: le tentazioni sono ovunque, intorno a noi nel mondo reale e in quello virtuale.
Non ci salviamo!!

D'accordo con te sulla decisione di non volere quella persona, ma considera anche il fattore tempo: se la scoperta viene fatta dopo tanti anni in cui si sta insieme, dopo che abbiamo costruito una famiglia, dopo aver consolidato la nostra vita diventa oggettivamente più difficile fare una scelta. E questa scelta deve essere ponderata e valutata non dieci volte, ma cento volte tanto.
C'è la responsabilità dei figli, c'è un forte legame con il partner che non si può recidere in quattro e quattr'otto, c'è tutta una serie di variabili che giocano un ruolo importantissimo.
Se la scoperta fosse avvenuta i primi tempi, al'inizio dei giochi, allora sarebbe stato molto più semplice.

Io insisto sul dialogo che la coppia in crisi deve avere per tentare di salvarsi. Per me è stato così finora, se non ci fosse stata una apertura sincera e complice da parte sua non ci sarebbe stata nessuna speranza per noi. 
Anch'io però ho fatto la mia parte, facendo di tutto per capire e per dissipare tutti i dubbi che mi opprimevano. Mi sono sforzata tanto e l'ho fatto con tanto dolore, un dolore che è entrato nell'anima e che ora deve fuoriuscire per non avvelenarmi.


----------



## Diletta (22 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh ma sai...
> Tante dicono piuttosto di finire sotto un ponte
> Faccio un saltin sopra al conte!:carneval::carneval::carneval:




...e dopo ci finiscono lo stesso (sotto un ponte) !!
:carneval::carneval:


----------



## tenebroso67 (22 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh ma sai...
> Tante dicono piuttosto di finire sotto un ponte
> Faccio un saltin sopra al conte!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


bella rima.......:up::carneval:

sotto un ponte ?? ma quando mai....
sotto un lenzuolo semmai...di qualcun'altro pronto ad accoglierle....:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> E qui purtroppo ti devo smentire: le tentazioni sono ovunque, intorno a noi nel mondo reale e in quello virtuale.
> Non ci salviamo!!
> 
> D'accordo con te sulla decisione di non volere quella persona, ma considera anche il fattore tempo: se la scoperta viene fatta dopo tanti anni in cui si sta insieme, dopo che abbiamo costruito una famiglia, dopo aver consolidato la nostra vita diventa oggettivamente più difficile fare una scelta. E questa scelta deve essere ponderata e valutata non dieci volte, ma cento volte tanto.
> ...


Tu hai avuto fortuna e forza.
Ferita sembra non trovi questa disponibilità in lui.


----------



## Diletta (22 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Mi sembrano superate da me, mi sembra che *e' stata solo una parentesi della nostra vita.*.. Ma poi basta un niente e torno a stare peggio di prima!




ma è così ferita: solo una parentesi della vita.
Certo che non era sotto ipnosi, come non lo era il mio (anche se a dire il vero vanno un po' fuori di testa), ma si tratta pur sempre di una parentesi in confronto ad un'intera vita insieme.

Certo che se scoprissimo che in realtà abbiamo accanto dei patentati traditori seriali...allora la musica cambia e salta la baracca e burattini.
No, questo dubbio devo levarmelo subito dalla testa, altrimenti non si vive...
Anche perché, diciamocelo, come si fa ad appurare?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2012)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> bella rima.......:up::carneval:
> 
> sotto un ponte ?? ma quando mai....
> sotto un lenzuolo semmai...di qualcun'altro pronto ad accoglierle....:mrgreen:


Per cosa credi che l'invornito mi sia tanto amico?
Siccome dopo le scarico giù dal ponte...ecco lui che le salva
E s'innamorano perdutamente di lui!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma è così ferita: solo una parentesi della vita.
> Certo che non era sotto ipnosi, come non lo era il mio (anche se a dire il vero vanno un po' fuori di testa), ma si tratta pur sempre di una parentesi in confronto ad un'intera vita insieme.
> 
> Certo che se scoprissimo che in realtà abbiamo accanto dei patentati traditori seriali...allora la musica cambia e salta la baracca e burattini.
> ...


----------



## Diletta (22 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tu hai avuto fortuna e forza.
> Ferita sembra non trovi questa disponibilità in lui.



E' anche vero. Ferita deve fare in modo di farglielo capire al marito quanto sia importante, magari passando attraverso un terapeuta (uomo, che è molto meglio in questi casi, e lo dico perché ho provato entrambi).
Poi, non si può dialogare nei periodi sbagliati, quando siamo nella fase acuta della rabbia è controproducente e inutile perché il marito si irrigidisce e si innervosisce subito, il dialogo prende subito una brutta piega e addio...
Quante volte mi è capitato: cominciava bene per finire in una scenata da incubo!
Bisogna essere ben disposti: solo così il marito si rassicura e riesce a lasciarsi andare.
Insomma...qui i traditi devono anche fare un corso accelerato di psicologia spicciola, renditi conto....
Siamo al paradosso, eppure è così.


----------



## Diletta (22 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma è così ferita: solo una parentesi della vita.
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Diletta ha detto:
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2012)

*Diletta...guarda qua appurare cosa comporta...ehehehehehehe*

[video=youtube;R9z1g2tLViw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9z1g2tLViw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## ferita (22 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' anche vero. Ferita deve fare in modo di farglielo capire al marito quanto sia importante, magari passando attraverso un terapeuta (uomo, che è molto meglio in questi casi, e lo dico perché ho provato entrambi).
> Poi, non si può dialogare nei periodi sbagliati, quando siamo nella fase acuta della rabbia è controproducente e inutile perché il marito si irrigidisce e si innervosisce subito, il dialogo prende subito una brutta piega e addio...
> Quante volte mi è capitato: cominciava bene per finire in una scenata da incubo!
> Bisogna essere ben disposti: solo così il marito si rassicura e riesce a lasciarsi andare.
> ...


Io non so se riesco a spiegarmi...
Molti di voi mi dicono "Ehi, ma è passato più di un anno dalla scoperta del tradimento e ancora stai a questo punto??? "...Ok, rispondo io, sono passati un anno e due mesi ma quei due si vedono ogni giorno! In più nella loro società è nata un'altra società (adesso non sto qui a spiegarvi tutte le dinamiche lavorative) e chi ci ha messo lui come Amministratore Unico? Ma lei!!!! Così hanno un motivo in più per vedersi!!
L'altro giorno hanno avuto un consiglio d'amministrazione e hanno preso il taxi insieme...io l'ho saputo leggendogli le mail e vedendo la telefonata sul cellulare della chiamata del taxi.
Ovviamente lui adesso per paura mi nasconde un sacco di cose, sa che io andrei in bestia se sapessi che escono insieme :unhappy:
Ragazzi, non è facile accettare tutto questo. 
Ammesso che lui dica la verità: e cioè che è innamorato solo di me, che con lei è stato un gioco, che io sono la sua vita (parole dette ieri...), che loro due lavorano e basta, ecc. ecc....ma come caz..fa una moglie ad essere serena???
 Ditemelo voi!!
Allora, poichè lui dice di essere innamorato di me ed io lo sono di lui, non ci lasciamo, ok...
Ma io devo ugualmente  fuggire da questa situazione ed allontanarmi mentalmente da lui.
Devo trovare un'alternativa che mi distragga altrimenti impazzisco!
Non siete d'accordo con me?


----------



## Diletta (22 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Io non so se riesco a spiegarmi...
> Molti di voi mi dicono "Ehi, ma è passato più di un anno dalla scoperta del tradimento e ancora stai a questo punto??? "...Ok, rispondo io, sono passati un anno e due mesi ma quei due si vedono ogni giorno! In più nella loro società è nata un'altra società (adesso non sto qui a spiegarvi tutte le dinamiche lavorative) e chi ci ha messo lui come Amministratore Unico? Ma lei!!!! Così hanno un motivo in più per vedersi!!
> L'altro giorno hanno avuto un consiglio d'amministrazione e hanno preso il taxi insieme...io l'ho saputo leggendogli le mail e vedendo la telefonata sul cellulare della chiamata del taxi.
> Ovviamente lui adesso per paura mi nasconde un sacco di cose, sa che io andrei in bestia se sapessi che escono insieme :unhappy:
> ...



Lo sai che sono d'accordissimo con te: non è facile accettare tutto questo ed è proprio per questo motivo che devi trovare una valida alternativa, una strategia di comportamento che ti permetta di vivere.
Comunque ti scrivo in pvt.


----------



## ferita (22 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lo sai che sono d'accordissimo con te: non è facile accettare tutto questo ed è proprio per questo motivo che devi trovare una valida alternativa, una strategia di comportamento che ti permetta di vivere.
> Comunque ti scrivo in pvt.


Sono così contenta quando qualcuno mi capisce...a volte penso di essere diventata pazza


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Sono così contenta quando qualcuno mi capisce...a volte penso di essere diventata pazza


Dilette ti aiuterà...ma tu per favore smetti di leggere la sua posta dai...ti fai del male da sola...dai ti mando in missione vai a prendere Diletta e venite al mio cospetto!


----------



## ferita (22 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dilette ti aiuterà...ma tu per favore smetti di leggere la sua posta dai...ti fai del male da sola...dai ti mando in missione vai a prendere Diletta e venite al mio cospetto!



Ci sto!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (22 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dilette ti aiuterà...ma tu per favore smetti di leggere la sua posta dai...ti fai del male da sola...dai ti mando in missione vai a prendere Diletta e venite al mio cospetto!



...Conte, ma cosa stai a dire!!!
Stamani mi sento depositaria della verità, ho tutto così chiaro...
La vita va vissuta con maggior leggerezza...e io sto imparando, indovina da chi?
Ma da mio marito...non avrei pensato che anche lui potesse insegnarmi qualcosa di importante sulla vita, invece mi sbagliavo.
Anche la sua impostazione mentale mi è servita per evolvermi, ero cristallizzata...ora sono viva!

P.S. se veniamo al tuo cospetto non ti riprendi più, pensaci bene...non sai cosa ti aspetterebbe.
      Altro che Apocalisse...molto peggio


----------



## ferita (22 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...Conte, ma cosa stai a dire!!!
> Stamani mi sento depositaria della verità, ho tutto così chiaro...
> La vita va vissuta con maggior leggerezza...e io sto imparando, indovina da chi?
> Ma da mio marito...non avrei pensato che anche lui potesse insegnarmi qualcosa di importante sulla vita, invece mi sbagliavo.
> ...


Diletta, fammi conoscere tuo marito...insegnasse qualcosa anche a me...:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...Conte, ma cosa stai a dire!!!
> Stamani mi sento depositaria della verità, ho tutto così chiaro...
> La vita va vissuta con maggior leggerezza...e io sto imparando, indovina da chi?
> Ma da mio marito...non avrei pensato che anche lui potesse insegnarmi qualcosa di importante sulla vita, invece mi sbagliavo.
> ...


Ma figuriamoci...buon Conte non teme!
Bellissimo quello che scrivi....


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Diletta, fammi conoscere tuo marito...insegnasse qualcosa anche a me...:mrgreen:


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Ecco i primi effetti...del tebinismo!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Diletta (22 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Diletta, fammi conoscere tuo marito...insegnasse qualcosa anche a me...:mrgreen:



...ma dopo ti tromba!


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma dopo ti tromba!


:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Tutta salute dei...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## ferita (22 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma dopo ti tromba!



Ma no...devi fidarti di lui


----------



## Simy (22 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Ma no...devi fidarti di lui



perchè non lo dici a te stessa? :up::up:


----------



## ferita (22 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè non lo dici a te stessa? :up::up:


Perchè il suo è diverso dal mio


----------



## Simy (22 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Perchè il suo è diverso dal mio


no no! non trovare giustificazioni!


----------



## ferita (22 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no no! non trovare giustificazioni!



Fidati....


----------



## Simy (22 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Fidati....


 ci devo pensare....


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2012)

*Trovato...*

In piena atmosfera Mozartiana da così fan tutte...eheheheeheheh...
Una mattana epica...
Diletta e Ferita si mettono d'accordo per sedurre i mariti dell'altra a loro insaputa...
Così misurano nel campo la loro affidabilità eh?

Ovvio i mariti non sanno che Diletta e Ferita si conoscono...

Ah grandio...ne nascerebbe uno scherzone epico!

Complice fb...Così abbiamo il marito di Diletta che si trova una certa ferita a chiedergli l'amicizia...e il marito di Ferita che si ritrova l'amicizia di Diletta...

Ah che visione ancestrale...

Ste due donne poi in un bar che se la ridono e sentenziano...ma va fan culo...hanno fatto il pesce lesso, il cascamorto...al primo nostro flap flap...ah noi tapine...che faremo adesso?
E una inizia a dire all'altra embè...dai...non ci rimane che lui...il COnte!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## ferita (22 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> In piena atmosfera Mozartiana da così fan tutte...eheheheeheheh...
> Una mattana epica...
> Diletta e Ferita si mettono d'accordo per sedurre i mariti dell'altra a loro insaputa...
> Così misurano nel campo la loro affidabilità eh?
> ...



Io ci sono su FB...Diletta mi sa di no


----------



## Tebe (22 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Ecco i primi effetti...del tebinismo!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Chi, io?
Flap flap!:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (22 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Io ci sono su FB...Diletta mi sa di no


ba beh. Tagliamo la testa al toro.
Importuno io tuo marito. Vediamo se cede.
Ma se non cede devi fare penitenza.
Se cede gli insegno qualcosa io che possa usare poi con te.:mrgreen:


----------



## ferita (22 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ba beh. Tagliamo la testa al toro.
> Importuno io tuo marito. Vediamo se cede.
> Ma se non cede devi fare penitenza.
> Se cede gli insegno qualcosa io che possa usare poi con te.:mrgreen:


Mio marito non è su FB


----------



## Diletta (22 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Ma no...devi fidarti di lui




sese...mi fido proprio ciecamente!!
Anzi, dormo su dieci guanciali...


----------



## Tebe (22 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Mio marito non è su FB


Peccato...su fb si possono fare molte cose interessanti...io avevo contattato il fidanzato della ex di Mattia...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (22 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> In piena atmosfera Mozartiana da così fan tutte...eheheheeheheh...
> Una mattana epica...
> Diletta e Ferita si mettono d'accordo per sedurre i mariti dell'altra a loro insaputa...
> Così misurano nel campo la loro affidabilità eh?
> ...



...e tutta questa sceneggiata per avere sempre il tuo tornaconto!
Birbantone che non sei altro!:mexican:


----------



## Sole (22 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sole, leggo che non vuoi più l'esclusività nel tuo rapporto di coppia e ti chiedo se tuo marito ne è a conoscenza.
> Se ne avete parlato insieme, oppure se è una tua esigenza che deve rimanere tua.


Sì, mio marito è a conoscenza del fatto che nel nostro rapporto non voglio più aspettarmi o promettere fedeltà. Lo sa e, anche se non lo digerisce (ha sofferto molto quando ha saputo dei miei primi tradimenti), dice che mi capisce e vuole continuare a restarmi accanto tentando gradualmente di accettare questa cosa, anche se per lui non è facile perchè è molto geloso e possessivo, anche nei confronti di semplici amici o amiche.

Lui è molto cambiato, gli sono capitate delle occasioni in questi due anni, ma non ne ha approfittato. Paradossalmente ci ritroviamo sbilanciati rispetto a prima, ma in senso opposto.

Mi auguro, prima o poi, di ritrovarci finalmente allineati. E' la mia più grande speranza.


----------



## ferita (22 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Peccato...su fb si possono fare molte cose interessanti...io avevo contattato il fidanzato della ex di Mattia...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Anche "lei" è su FB, ma non la contatterei mai!! Ho preferito telefonarle :mrgreen:, l'ho fatta nera...ma è servito? Bò...


----------



## Tebe_ (22 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Anche "lei" è su FB, ma non la contatterei mai!! Ho preferito telefonarle :mrgreen:, l'ho fatta nera...ma è servito? Bò...


Si si è servito fidato. Noi traditrici quando ci chiama l'altra stiamo in campanissima...tranquilla.
Io non ho telefonato a lei...ho preferito contattare lui e invitarlo a cena CON lei....ihihiiihihihi
A casa mia e di Mattia.....ihhihihihihihihihi
Avrei voluto essere una mosca per vedere come lei ha motivato il suo no alla cena con il suo compagno...


----------



## ferita (22 Marzo 2012)

Tebe_ ha detto:


> Si si è servito fidato. Noi traditrici quando ci chiama l'altra stiamo in campanissima...tranquilla.
> Io non ho telefonato a lei...ho preferito contattare lui e invitarlo a cena CON lei....ihihiiihihihi
> A casa mia e di Mattia.....ihhihihihihihihihi
> Avrei voluto essere una mosca per vedere come lei ha motivato il suo no alla cena con il suo compagno...


Mamma mia che coraggio


----------



## Diletta (22 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sì, mio marito è a conoscenza del fatto che nel nostro rapporto non voglio più aspettarmi o promettere fedeltà. Lo sa e, anche se non lo digerisce (ha sofferto molto quando ha saputo dei miei primi tradimenti), dice che mi capisce e vuole continuare a restarmi accanto tentando gradualmente di accettare questa cosa, anche se per lui non è facile perchè è molto geloso e possessivo, anche nei confronti di semplici amici o amiche.
> 
> Lui è molto cambiato, gli sono capitate delle occasioni in questi due anni, ma non ne ha approfittato. Paradossalmente ci ritroviamo sbilanciati rispetto a prima, ma in senso opposto.
> 
> Mi auguro, prima o poi, di ritrovarci finalmente allineati. E' la mia più grande speranza.



...capisco che non sia facile per lui se è geloso.
Sì, siete sbilanciati in senso opposto e ti auguro anch'io di ritrovarvi in linea.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e tutta questa sceneggiata per avere sempre il tuo tornaconto!
> Birbantone che non sei altro!:mexican:


Donna allora quanto devo aspettare per averti in fb? Eh?
I conti tornano sempre!


----------



## stellina (22 Marzo 2012)

Tebe_ ha detto:


> Si si è servito fidato. Noi traditrici quando ci chiama l'altra stiamo in campanissima...tranquilla.
> Io non ho telefonato a lei...ho preferito contattare lui e invitarlo a cena CON lei....ihihiiihihihi
> A casa mia e di Mattia.....ihhihihihihihihihi
> Avrei voluto essere una mosca per vedere come lei ha motivato il suo no alla cena con il suo compagno...


quando ebbi composto il mio puzzle...quando ebbi la certezza che mi stava tradendo con la sua collega...meditai per un mesetto in silenzio, inizia con discorsi blandi sulle libertà personali... e poi una mattina mentre il marito stava uscendo per andare al lavoro gli feci la mia proposta: senti perchè non invitiamo a cena la tua collega? la sua espressione fu...da foto!!! poi iniziarono le motivazioni per cui non era il caso dal "perchè ti stanchi a cucinare e mi dispiace" al " ma figurati se lei ha una sera libera" fiero della sua dissertazione andò a lavorare. quel giorno la chiamai in ufficio e la invitai tanto la conosco...chissà come mai in 2 anni non è mai venuta!!??? mah


----------



## ferita (22 Marzo 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> quando ebbi composto il mio puzzle...quando ebbi la certezza che mi stava tradendo con la sua collega...meditai per un mesetto in silenzio, inizia con discorsi blandi sulle libertà personali... e poi una mattina mentre il marito stava uscendo per andare al lavoro gli feci la mia proposta: senti perchè non invitiamo a cena la tua collega? la sua espressione fu...da foto!!! poi iniziarono le motivazioni per cui non era il caso dal "perchè ti stanchi a cucinare e mi dispiace" al " ma figurati se lei ha una sera libera" fiero della sua dissertazione andò a lavorare. quel giorno la chiamai in ufficio e la invitai tanto la conosco...chissà come mai in 2 anni non è mai venuta!!??? mah


Ma come hai fatto a fare finta di niente per un mese????

Io ogni cosa che scoprivo gliela dicevo in diretta!!


----------



## Tebe (22 Marzo 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> quando ebbi composto il mio puzzle...quando ebbi la certezza che mi stava tradendo con la sua collega...meditai per un mesetto in silenzio, inizia con discorsi blandi sulle libertà personali... e poi una mattina mentre il marito stava uscendo per andare al lavoro gli feci la mia proposta: senti perchè non invitiamo a cena la tua collega? la sua espressione fu...da foto!!! poi iniziarono le motivazioni per cui non era il caso dal "perchè ti stanchi a cucinare e mi dispiace" al " ma figurati se lei ha una sera libera" fiero della sua dissertazione andò a lavorare. quel giorno la chiamai in ufficio e la invitai tanto la conosco...chissà come mai in 2 anni non è mai venuta!!??? mah


ahahahahah! Nonostante abbiamo un idea diversa dell'essere amante...abbiamo fatto la stessa cosa!!!
Inviti a cena!!!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## stellina (22 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ahahahahah! Nonostante abbiamo un idea diversa dell'essere amante...abbiamo fatto la stessa cosa!!!
> Inviti a cena!!!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


x ferita: sono una tipa flemmatica e molto razionale. ho amici dai tempi del nascondino che non mi hanno mai vista incazzata nera se non una volta ma come le acque chete andai proprio fuori!
x tebe: invito a cena, certo. ti giuro che avrei voluto che venisse per vedere le loro facce, i loro gesti impacciati mentre nelle loro testoline frulla solo un'idea: ma lei sa o no? così sulla lama del rasoio, così seduti sugli spilli!!! sapevo che sarei stata calmissima...peccato mi sarebbe piaciuto da matti! e invece manco queste soddisfazioni!!! 
tebe forse non abbiamo un'idea così diversa dell'essere amante, forse il nocciolo è che io non mi sento amante...se mi sentissi amante farei come te...dici che ce l'ho nello stoppino??!!


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> quando ebbi composto il mio puzzle...quando ebbi la certezza che mi stava tradendo con la sua collega...meditai per un mesetto in silenzio, inizia con discorsi blandi sulle libertà personali... e poi una mattina mentre il marito stava uscendo per andare al lavoro gli feci la mia proposta: senti perchè non invitiamo a cena la tua collega? la sua espressione fu...da foto!!! poi iniziarono le motivazioni per cui non era il caso dal "perchè ti stanchi a cucinare e mi dispiace" al " ma figurati se lei ha una sera libera" fiero della sua dissertazione andò a lavorare. quel giorno la chiamai in ufficio e la invitai tanto la conosco...chissà come mai in 2 anni non è mai venuta!!??? mah


Certe volte...ehm...con la tua finta ingenuità...ahahaah...miodio ti riempirei di baci!:up::up::up:


----------



## stellina (22 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certe volte...ehm...con la tua finta ingenuità...ahahaah...miodio ti riempirei di baci!:up::up::up:


:bacio:


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Che senso ha rimanere con la propria moglie (o con il proprio marito) dopo il tradimento? Mi chiedo questo: se uno tradisce vuol dire che non è più innamorato del coniuge, no? Allora perchè chiedete il perdono? Improvvisamente l'amore ritorna? Oppure è una questione di comodità? Nel vostro animo c'è la sicurezza che non lo rifarete? Oppure la speranza di rifarlo senza essere beccati?


la risposta comune: sono amori..diversi...
///
la realta' e' che oltra all'amore ci sono di mezzo interessi diversi: economici, familiari, affettivi...

alla fine non sta a noi giudicare..quel che conta e' la scelta che si fa...

e se non ti sceglie...accettalo e cambia binario


----------



## Eliade (23 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> la risposta comune: sono amori..diversi...
> ///
> la realta' e' che oltra all'amore ci sono di mezzo interessi diversi: economici, familiari, affettivi...
> 
> ...


non è il caso di ferita.


----------



## ferita (23 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> non è il caso di ferita.



Infatti io rimango con lui solo per amore...ma questo amore mi si ritorce contro portando rabbia e tristezza.
Così avveleno la mia vita e anche la sua.
Ho deciso di cambiare. 
Cerco di elevarmi al di sopra di queste "puttanate" perchè guardando dall'alto tutto sembra molto più piccolo....


----------



## Simy (23 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Infatti io rimango con lui solo per amore...ma questo amore mi si ritorce contro portando rabbia e tristezza.
> Così avveleno la mia vita e anche la sua.
> Ho deciso di cambiare.
> *Cerco di elevarmi al di sopra di queste "puttanate" perchè guardando dall'alto tutto sembra molto più piccolo....
> *


brava! :up:


----------



## Annuccia (23 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Ma come hai fatto a fare finta di niente per un mese????
> 
> Io ogni cosa che scoprivo gliela dicevo in diretta!!


anche io ho fatto silenzio...e come te componevo il mio putzle...guardandolo in faccia...non pensavo di esserne capace....e adesso vivo come te l'inferno....


----------



## Hallogoodbye (23 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Infatti io rimango con lui solo per amore...ma questo amore mi si ritorce contro portando rabbia e tristezza.
> Così avveleno la mia vita e anche la sua.
> Ho deciso di cambiare.
> Cerco di elevarmi al di sopra di queste "puttanate" perchè guardando dall'alto tutto sembra molto più piccolo....


Si chiama rimozione


----------



## Diletta (23 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Si chiama rimozione



...chiamala come vuoi: l'importante è che funzioni!!


----------



## Hallogoodbye (23 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...chiamala come vuoi: l'importante è che funzioni!!


Gli esperti dicono che non funziona e che è come mettere la polvere sotto il tappeto.


----------



## ferita (23 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Gli esperti dicono che non funziona e che è come mettere la polvere sotto il tappeto.




Per aspirare tutta la polvere allora come si deve fare?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Gli esperti dicono che non funziona e che è come mettere la polvere sotto il tappeto.


Ma non è rimozione quella di Ferita, se fosse rimozione non si starebbe spaccando in 4 da oltre un anno.
Sta semplicemente cambiando il punto dal quale considerare la cosa. Perchè a volte... le cose cambiano di significato, se le guardi da un altro punto di vista, a te non è mai successo?


----------



## Hallogoodbye (23 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Per aspirare tutta la polvere allora come si deve fare?


Chiedi agli esperti


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Per aspirare tutta la polvere allora come si deve fare?


Apri le finestre e fai entrare aria, la polvere va fuori... se l'aria è pulita. Guarda in campagna... non ce li hanno gli aspirapolvere, perchè non servono.


----------



## ferita (23 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma non è rimozione quella di Ferita, se fosse rimozione non si starebbe spaccando in 4 da oltre un anno.
> Sta semplicemente cambiando il punto dal quale considerare la cosa. Perchè a volte... le cose cambiano di significato, se le guardi da un altro punto di vista, a te non è mai successo?


Questo è proprio vero!!!
Per un certo periodo avevo un'angolazione ottima!!
Vedevo tutto in modo diverso e non soffrivo, anzi, mi sentivo superiore a lui (a loro due) e ero davvero serena.
Poi,non so...tutto è crollato di nuovo, scende di nuovo l'autostima...e rivado giù...e ripenso alle mail...e ricomincia la la rabbia e comincia un altro giro di giostra al massacro mentale


----------



## Hallogoodbye (23 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma non è rimozione quella di Ferita, se fosse rimozione non si starebbe spaccando in 4 da oltre un anno.
> Sta semplicemente cambiando il punto dal quale considerare la cosa. Perchè a volte... le cose cambiano di significato, se le guardi da un altro punto di vista, a te non è mai successo?


Io ho letto solo questo thread di Ferita, ma non mi pare che stia facendo questo.
In un post scrive che un uomo che tradisce per lei è insopportabile e non lo vuole, in un altro che lo ama e vuole dimenticare quello che lui ha fatto.E' contraddttoria o esprime tentativi di rimozione?


----------



## ferita (23 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Io ho letto solo questo thread di Ferita, ma non mi pare che stia facendo questo.
> In un post scrive che un uomo che tradisce per lei è insopportabile e non lo vuole, in un altro che lo ama e vuole dimenticare quello che lui ha fatto.E' contraddttoria o esprime tentativi di rimozione?



Contraddittoria!!!  della serie "chi è cornuto ci ripensa" ahahahah!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Questo è proprio vero!!!
> Per un certo periodo avevo un'angolazione ottima!!
> Vedevo tutto in modo diverso e non soffrivo, anzi, mi sentivo superiore a lui (a loro due) e ero davvero serena.
> Poi,non so...tutto è crollato di nuovo, scende di nuovo l'autostima...e rivado giù...e ripenso alle mail...e ricomincia la la rabbia e comincia un altro giro di giostra al massacro mentale


Perchè sei testona e vai a controllare...
Ti fai male e basta...
Prova a dirti...
A me non può fregare di meno che cosa fa lui con altre donne.
Le altre donne sono nulla per me.
Perchè io mi devo abbassare a considerarle qualcosa che può farmi del male eh?
Lui ha sposato me e non loro.


----------



## ferita (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè sei testona e vai a controllare...
> Ti fai male e basta...
> Prova a dirti...
> A me non può fregare di meno che cosa fa lui con altre donne.
> ...


Eh...lo so...ma quando il suo PC è proprio lì...vicino vicino...ed anche il suo cellulare...per non parlare del portafogli e delle tasche del vestito...come si fa a resistere?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Eh...lo so...ma quando il suo PC è proprio lì...vicino vicino...ed anche il suo cellulare...per non parlare del portafogli e delle tasche del vestito...come si fa a resistere?


Tebeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...aiutami...
Esci a vai a farti un giro...
Allora quando vai a prendere Diletta?:carneval:


----------



## ferita (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tebeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...aiutami...
> Esci a vai a farti un giro...
> Allora quando vai a prendere Diletta?:carneval:



Ieri infatti sono andata a farmi un giro, ma sono finita in un santuario (non ho nulla contro la religione eh..?), mi è venuta l'ansia , e sono tornata subito a casa


----------



## Duchessa (23 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Questo è proprio vero!!!
> Per un certo periodo avevo un'angolazione ottima!!
> Vedevo tutto in modo diverso e non soffrivo, anzi, mi sentivo superiore a lui (a loro due) e ero davvero serena.
> Poi,non so...tutto è crollato di nuovo, scende di nuovo l'autostima...e rivado giù...e ripenso alle mail...e ricomincia la la rabbia e comincia un altro giro di giostra al massacro mentale


Mah.. Se non stai bene e la cosa si protrae troppo a lungo lui lo assorbirà e vi allontanerete sempre di più. Qui davvero potrebbe essere utile vivere lontana per un periodo, in un'altra abitazione. Puoi?


----------



## ferita (23 Marzo 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Mah.. Se non stai bene e la cosa si protrae troppo a lungo lui lo assorbirà e vi allontanerete sempre di più. Qui davvero potrebbe essere utile vivere lontana per un periodo, in un'altra abitazione. Puoi?


Potrei andare al mare...magari quando fa un po' più caldo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Ieri infatti sono andata a farmi un giro, ma sono finita in un santuario (non ho nulla contro la religione eh..?), mi è venuta l'ansia , e sono tornata subito a casa


Fatto male, io ieri sono andata a fare shopping... se me lo dicevi ti passavo a prendere


----------



## Leda (23 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Potrei andare al mare...magari quando fa un po' più caldo...


Ma non è che hai paura che andando via per un po' non potresti controllarlo e potrebbe approfittarne per fare chissacchè? Sembri più preoccupata, che sollevata, all'idea di stare per conto tuo...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Ieri infatti sono andata a farmi un giro, ma sono finita in un santuario (non ho nulla contro la religione eh..?), mi è venuta l'ansia , e sono tornata subito a casa


Ma cazzo...noooo...
Senti torna là...e chiedi dell'organista...
Chiedi che ti suoni qualcosa...per scacciarti l'ansia no?
Vediamo che so...una festona...vediamo ehm...

[video=youtube;TxJaa9BqB5I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxJaa9BqB5I[/video]


----------



## ferita (23 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Fatto male, io ieri sono andata a fare shopping... se me lo dicevi ti passavo a prendere




Ci vado spesso a fare shopping..volevo fare una cosa diversa, più spirituale...


----------



## Leda (23 Marzo 2012)

Ferita, non mi hai risposto


----------



## ferita (23 Marzo 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Ma non è che hai paura che andando via per un po' non potresti controllarlo e potrebbe approfittarne per fare chissacchè? Sembri più preoccupata, che sollevata, all'idea di stare per conto tuo...



Ti rispondo subito: non me ne vado per pigrizia, non mi va più di fare niente, nè di stare in questa casa, nè in un'altra. Non mi va di andare a lavorare, non va più di andare in palestra (ero felice lì dentro), non mi va più di vivere...comincia a non fregarmene più niente di niente, neanche di quello che fa lui (mio marito)....
Capito come sto?


----------



## Leda (23 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Ti rispondo subito: non me ne vado per pigrizia, non mi va più di fare niente, nè di stare in questa casa, nè in un'altra. Non mi va di andare a lavorare, non va più di andare in palestra (ero felice lì dentro), non mi va più di vivere...comincia a non fregarmene più niente di niente, neanche di quello che fa lui (mio marito)....
> Capito come sto?



Ho capito. Mi dispiace sentirti così giù :unhappy:


----------



## Duchessa (23 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Ti rispondo subito: non me ne vado per pigrizia, non mi va più di fare niente, nè di stare in questa casa, nè in un'altra. Non mi va di andare a lavorare, non va più di andare in palestra (ero felice lì dentro), non mi va più di vivere...comincia a non fregarmene più niente di niente, neanche di quello che fa lui (mio marito)....
> Capito come sto?


Insisto.. parti!.. non importa se non è ancora caldo. E tieniti in contatto 24h con gli amici anche quelli del forum:smile:


----------



## Hallogoodbye (23 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Ti rispondo subito: non me ne vado per pigrizia, non mi va più di fare niente, nè di stare in questa casa, nè in un'altra. Non mi va di andare a lavorare, non va più di andare in palestra (ero felice lì dentro), non mi va più di vivere...comincia a non fregarmene più niente di niente, neanche di quello che fa lui (mio marito)....
> Capito come sto?


Si chiama depressione.
Consulta il tuo medico.


----------



## ferita (24 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Si chiama depressione.
> Consulta il tuo medico.


Se continua lo farò...
Grazie.


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Che senso ha rimanere con la propria moglie (o con il proprio marito) dopo il tradimento? Mi chiedo questo: se uno tradisce vuol dire che non è più innamorato del coniuge, no? Allora perchè chiedete il perdono? Improvvisamente l'amore ritorna? Oppure è una questione di comodità? Nel vostro animo c'è la sicurezza che non lo rifarete? Oppure la speranza di rifarlo senza essere beccati?


Il matrimonio e' una certezza ( sotto vari punti di vista) l' amante e' brivido ( sotto tutti i punti di vista).
Non facciamo la morale per cortesia , parlo per cognizione di causa.
Moglie tradita che ha perdonato sofferto come una pazza ed ora amante di un uomo anch'esso sposato.
Brividi , emozioni, feeling, sensazioni dimenticate.... Quanto durera' non lo so, ma tra vent'anni staro' ancora con mio marito.


----------



## ferita (29 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Il matrimonio e' una certezza ( sotto vari punti di vista) l' amante e' brivido ( sotto tutti i punti di vista).
> Non facciamo la morale per cortesia , parlo per cognizione di causa.
> Moglie tradita che ha perdonato sofferto come una pazza ed ora amante di un uomo anch'esso sposato.
> Brividi , emozioni, feeling, sensazioni dimenticate.... Quanto durera' non lo so, ma tra vent'anni staro' ancora con mio marito.


Vabbè...mi darò da fare anch'io...se trovo qualcuno che mi si accatta!! :mrgreen:


----------

